# #53 CLOSED - TREE OF LIFE #2 - WITH SAROJ (KNITTTING)



## Designer1234

*#53 #2 TREE OF LIFE WITH SAROJ*

PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late.

It is important, as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the original information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date...
make sure you read the workshop from page 1.

*Please post "I'm In"as soon as you come into this workshop- once I have counted you into the student count, I will delete your post*.

#1- Once you have posted here on this topic, a notification will be sent to you by email each time there is a post to the workshop as long as you are subscribed to our Section and if you have posted here. If you are not sure if you are subscribedclick on my profile at the top of any KP page, then click on Sections, then click on Subscribe to the Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.
==============================
*TO MAKE SURE YOU ALWAYS RECEIVE EMAIL NOTIFICATIONS OF POSTS PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING*:

click on *My Profile* at the top of this page to do that. Please read the following:

If you continue to have problems receiving emails about different topics go to:

"my profile" at the top of this or any other page. click on it. 
go to; Sections and subscribe to "Knitting and crochet workshops with designer1234"

once you have done that you will also see "Notification Information "-- there are two little boxes -- please put a tick in each one and you will see where to click so that they are accepted. This will mean that every time you post in any topic you will receive copies of that topic posts until you click unwatch

I would recommend that anyone using the workshops follow the above and you should have no probem receiving posts.

I hope this helps. 
=================================

HERE IS THE LINK TO THE LION BRAND PATTERN
*#53 TREE OF LIFE BABY BLANKET WITH SAROJ

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90430AD.html*

Welcome to the workshop! Designer1234 here

I would like to once again thank Saroj for teaching another wonderful workshop for us.

====================================


----------



## Saroj

*Welcome to another exciting workshop "Tree of Life #2.*"

My name is Saroj and I am very happy to be here again teaching this class.

We have 3 versions of the Afghan and you can choose to do any size.

Two trees pattern, Three trees pattern , Four trees pattern.

*Important*:

_For good flat seams, when knitting the afghan or any other project in the future, knit the knit first st and purl the purl first st._

The tulip border is attached separately. I will be teaching you another flat seam technique for attaching the garter st border to the afghan.

*Note  when doing the tulip border*, slip the first st. The first four sts are garter sts and when knitting garter st, I always slip the first st. The reason is that the st is tight and not hang loosely.

Another thing to keep in mind  when you bind off, always bind the last two sts together. This makes the bind off tight and makes a nice finish. 
-------
Choose your needle size 6 or 8 depending on the yarn you choose.

I am using Barnat super value and size 8 40" circular Addi needle. 
--------
you can download the pattern from the Lion Brand website or you can print the following pages. I have tried to make it as simple as possible. I don't know how to use the Tags to make the pattern colorful. Maybe one of the kp member can update me how to use tags.

*Two trees pattern*

Cast on 92 sts. Knit 1 row. Purl 1 row.

Row 1 (WS): *K4, work Row 1 of Twin Trees pattern or follow Twin Trees Chart Row 1 for 40 sts; rep from * once more, k4.

Row 2: *P4, work Row 2 of Twin Trees pattern or follow Twin Trees Chart Row 2 for 40 sts; rep from * once more, p4. 
Continue in established pattern following row-by-row instructions or consecutive rows of Twin Trees Chart for 50 rows, ending with a RS row. Purl 1 row.

Work Rows 1-14 of Dividing Pattern.

Work Rows 1-36 of Flower Garden pattern (or follow Flower Garden Chart).

*Note * - you can add more rows of flowers to make it bigger size

*Work Rows 1-14 of Dividing Pattern*.

Knit 1 row.

Work Rows 1-50 of Twin Trees pattern (or follow Twin Trees Chart). Bind off all sts.
 

*Three trees pattern*

Cast on 136 sts. Knit 1 row. Purl 1 row.

Row 1 (WS): *K4, work Row 1 of Twin Trees pattern or follow Twin Trees Chart Row 1 for 40 sts; rep from * once more, k4.

Row 2: *P4, work Row 2 of Twin Trees pattern or follow Twin Trees Chart Row 2 for 40 sts; rep from * once more, p4. 
Continue in established pattern following row-by-row instructions or consecutive rows of Twin Trees Chart for 50 rows, ending with a RS row. Purl 1 row.

Work Rows 1-14 of Dividing Pattern.

Work Rows 1-36 of Flower Garden pattern (or follow Flower Garden Chart).

Note - you can add more rows of flowers to make it bigger size.

If you are making 3 trees pattern, this is the place you can use your own imagination what you want to do.

You can insert the dividing pattern and then repeat the tree pattern or continue with flowers.

I am doing my throw with flowers  still working on it.

*Four trees pattern*

Cast on 180 sts. Knit 1 row. Purl 1 row.

Continue in established pattern following row-by-row instructions or consecutive rows of Chart for 50
rows, ending with a RS row.

P 1 row.

Work Rows 1-14 of Dividing pattern as established.

Work Rows 1-48 of Flower Garden pattern as established

Work Rows 1-14 of Dividing pattern as established.

K 1 row.

Work Rows 1-50 of Twin Trees pattern as established (or follow Twin Trees Chart).

P 1 row.

Work Rows 1-14 of Dividing pattern as established.

Work Rows 1-48 of Flower Garden pattern as established.

Work Rows 1-14 of Dividing pattern as established.

K 1 row.

Work Rows 1-50 of Twin Trees pattern as established (or follow Twin Trees Chart).

Bind off all sts.

*STITCH EXPLANATION*:

2/2 PLC (2 over 2 purl left cross) Slip 2 sts to cable needle and hold in front, p2, then k2 from cable needle.

2/2 PRC (2 over 2 purl right cross) Slip 2 sts to cable needle and hold in back, k2, then p2 from cable needle.

2/1 PLC (2 over 1 purl left cross) Slip 2 sts to cable needle and hold in front, p1, then k2 from cable needle.

2/1 PRC (2 over 1 purl right cross) Slip 1 st to cable needle and hold in back, k2, then p1 from cable needle.

1/1 PLC (1 over 1 purl left cross) Slip 1 st to cable needle and hold in front, p1, then k1 from cable needle.

1/1 PRC (1 over 1 purl right cross) Slip 1 st to cable needle and hold in back, k1, then p1 from cable needle.

2/2 LC (2 over 2 left cross) Slip 2 sts to cable needle and hold in front, k2, then k2 from cable needle.

2/2 RC (2 over 2 right cross) Slip 2 sts to cable needle and hold in back, k2, then k2 from cable needle.

M1 (make 1) An increase worked by lifting horizontal thread lying between needles and placing it onto left needle. Knit this new stitch through the back loop 1 st increased.

ssk (slip, slip, knit) Slip next 2 sts as if to knit, one at a time, to right needle; insert left needle into fronts of these 2 sts and knit them tog 1 st decreased.

sk2p Slip 1 as if to knit, knit 2 together, pass slipped stitch over2 sts decreased.

*Twin Trees *

Row 1 (WS): K12, p4, k8, p4, k12  40 sts.

Rows 2-7: K the k sts and p the p sts as they appear.

Row 8: P12, M1, k4, p8, k4, M1, p12  42 sts.

Row 9 and all remaining WS rows: K the knit sts and p the purl sts as they appear.

Row 10: P12, k1, M1, k4, p8, k4, M1, k1, p12  44 sts.

Row 12: P10, 2/2 PRC, k4, M1, p8, M1, k4, 2/2, PLC, p10  46 sts.

Row 14: P8, 2/2 PRC, p2, k4, M1, k1, p8, k1, M1, k4, p2, 2/2 PLC, p8  48 sts.

Row 16: P6, 2/2 PRC, p4, k4, 2/2 PLC, p4, 2/2 PRC, k4, p4, 2/2 PLC, p6.

Row 18: P5, 2/1 PRC, p5, 2/1 PRC, k2, p2, 2/2 PLC, 2/2 PRC, p2, k2, 2/1 PLC, p5, 2/1 PLC, p5.

Row 20: P5, k2, p5, 2/1 PRC, p1, 2/1 PLC, p3, 2/2 RC, p3, 2/1 PRC, p1, 2/1 PLC, p5, k2, p5.

Row 22: P4, 1/1 PRC, 1/1 PLC, p3, 2/1 PRC, p3, 2/1 PLC, 2/2 PRC, 2/2 PLC, 2/1 PRC, p3, 2/1 PLC, p3, 1/1 PRC, 1/1 
PLC, p4.

Row 24: P3, 1/1 PRC, p2, k1b, p3, k2, p5, 2/2 LC, p4, 2/2 LC, p5, k2, p3, k1b, p2, 1/1 PLC, p3.

Row 26: (P2, 1/1 PRC) 3 times, 1/1 PLC, p3, 2/1 PRC, 2/1 PLC, p2, 2/1 PRC, 2/1 PLC, p3, 1/1 PRC, (1/1 PLC, p2) 3 times.

Row 28: P5, (1/1 PRC, p2) twice, k1b, p3, k2, p2, 2/1 PLC, 2/1 PRC, p2, k2, p3, k1b, (p2, 1/1 PLC) twice, p5.

Row 30: P4, (1/1 PRC, p2) 3 times, 1/1 PRC, 1/1 PLC, p2, 2/2 RC, p2, 1/1 PRC, (1/1 PLC, p2) 3 times, 1/1 PLC, p4.

Row 32: P3, 1/1 PRC, p6, (1/1 PRC, p2) twice, k1b, p2, k4, p2, k1b, (p2, 1/1 PLC) twice, p6, 1/1 PLC, p3.

Row 34: P2, p2tog, p6, (1/1 PRC, p2) 3 times, 2/2 RC, (p2, 1/1 PLC) 3 times, p6, p2togb, p2  46 sts.

Row 36: P8, 1/1 PRC, p6, 1/1 PRC, p1, 2/2 PRC, 2/2 PLC, p1, 1/1 PLC, p6, 1/1 PLC, p8.

Row 38: P7, p2tog, p6, 1/1 PRC, p1, 1/1 PRC, 1/1 PLC, p2, 1/1 PRC, 1/1 PLC, p1, 1/1 PLC, p6, p2togb, p7  44 sts.

Row 40: P13, 1/1 PRC, p1, 1/1 PRC, p2, k1b, p2, k1b, p2, 1/1 PLC, p1, 1/1 PLC, p13.

Row 42: P12, p2tog, p1, (1/1 PRC, p2) twice, 1/1 PLC, p2, 1/1 PLC, p1, p2togb, p12  42 sts.

Row 44: P17, 1/1 PRC, p4, 1/1 PLC, p17.

Row 46: P17, k1b, p6, k1b, p17.

Row 48: P16, p2tog, p6, p2togb, p16  40 sts.

Row 50: P40.

------
*Dividing Pattern* 

Row 1 (RS): Knit.

Row 2: Purl.

Rows 3 and 4: Rep Rows 1 and 2.

Rows 5-10: Purl.

Rows 11-14: Rep Rows 1-4.

*Flower Garden*

Row 1 (RS): Inc 1 in first st, p8, *k1b (twisted knit st), p11; rep from * to last 11 sts, k1b, p10.

Rows 2, 4, 6 and 8: K10, *p1b, k11; rep from *, to last 11 sts, p1b, k10.

Rows 3 and 5: P10, *k1b, p11; rep from *, to last 11 sts, k1b, p10.

Row 7: P6, *insert a crochet hook (or point of right needle) from front through the fabric at right of the twisted knit st in first row, catch yarn and draw up a long, loose loop; sl this loop onto right needle, knit next st and pass the loop over st, p3, k1b, p3, draw up another loop from left of same st in first row, sl the loop onto right needle, knit next st and pass loop over it, p3; rep from * 6 more times, end p3.

Row 9: P10, *((k1, yo) 3 times, k1) all in same st making 7 sts from one, p11; rep from * to last 11 sts, ((k1, yo) 3 times, k1) all in same st making 7 sts from one, p10.

Row 10: K10, *p7, k11; rep from * to last 17 sts, p7, k10.

Row 11: P10, *k2togb, k3togb, k2togb, p11; rep from * to last 17 sts, k2togb, k3togb, k2togb, p10.

Row 12: K10, *p3tog, k11; rep from * to last 13 sts, p3tog, k10.

Rows 13, 15 and 17: P4, *k1b (twisted knit st), p11; rep from * to last 5 sts, k1b, p4.

Rows 14, 16, 18 and 20: K4, *p1b, k11; rep from * to last 5 sts, p1b, k4.

Row 19: *Draw up a loop from right of twisted knit st in Row 13 and pass loop over next st as before, p3, k1b, p3, draw up another loop from left of same st and pass loop over next st as before, p3; rep from * to last 9 sts, draw up a loop from right of twisted knit st in Row 13 and pass loop over next st as before, p3, k1b, p3, draw up another loop from left of same st and pass loop over next st as before.

Row 21: P4, *((k1, yo) 3 times, k1) all in same st, p11; rep from * to last 5 sts, ((k1, yo) 3 times, k1) all in same st, p4.

Row 22: K4, *p7, k11; rep from * to last 11 sts, p7, k4.

Row 23: P4, *k2togb, k3togb, k2togb, p11; rep from * to last 11 sts, k2togb, k3togb, k2togb, p4.

Row 24: K4, *p3tog, k11; rep from * to last 7 sts, p3tog, k4.

Row 25: P10, *k1b (twisted knit st), p11; rep from * to last 11 sts, k1b, p10.

Rows 26-36: Rep Rows 2-12 once more, decreasing 1 st at end of Row 36.

*FINISHING *

Tulip-Bud Border

Cast on 8 sts.

Row 1 (RS): K5, yo, k1, yo, k2  10 sts.

Row 2: P6, k into front and back of next st (inc made), k3  11 sts.

Row 3: K4, p1, k2, yo, k1, yo, k3  13 sts.

Row 4: P8, inc in next st, k4  14 sts.

Row 5: K4, p2, k3, yo, k1, yo, k4  16 sts.

Row 6: P10, inc in next st, k5  17 sts.

Row 7: K4, p3, k4, yo, k1, yo, k5  19 sts.

Row 8: P12, inc in next st, k6  20 sts.

Row 9: K4, p4, ssk, k7, k2tog, k1  18 sts.

Row 10: P10, inc in next st, k7  19 sts.

Row 11: K4, p5, ssk, k5, k2tog, k1  17 sts.

Row 12: P8, inc in next st, k2, p1, k5  18 sts.

Row 13: K4, p1, k1, p4, ssk, k3, k2tog, k1  16 sts.

Row 14: P6, inc in next st, k3, p1, k5  17 sts.

Row 15: K4, p1, k1, p5, ssk, k1, k2tog, k1  15 sts.

Row 16: P4, inc in next st, k4, p1, k5  16 sts.

Row 17: K4, p1, k1, p6, sk2p, k1  14 sts.

Row 18: P2tog, bind off next 5 sts using p2tog st to bind off first st, p3, k4  8 sts.

Rep Rows 1-18 until border fits around Throw.

Note: It is helpful to sew border in place as you knit. Bind off. Finish sewing border in place around Throw. Weave in ends.

*ABBREVIATIONS / REFERENCES*

Click for explanation and illustration
inc = increas(e)(s)(ing)
k = knit

k1b = knit through the back loop
k2tog = knit 2 together

k2togb = Knit 2 stitches together through back loop
k3tog = knit 3 together

k3togb = Knit 3 stitches together through back loop
p = purl

p1b = purl through the back loop
p2togb = purl 2 together in back

p3tog = purl 3 together
rep = repeat(s)(ing)

RS = right side
sl = slip

st(s) = stitch(es)
WS = wrong side

yo = yarn over


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> Do you want us to slip the first stitch when knitting the body of the blanket?


no only the tulip border. I am still editing my post. Thanks for asking this question. I included this info on the first page


----------



## Saroj

Gail DSouza said:


> For the three tree pattern and Bernat Super Value yarn what will be the approximate dimensions of the blanket?


it should be 36" wide and length approx. 52". The same size as the other tree of life. I am doing the flowers only in the middle. I will count and post later. I am still working on it. If you are making a child version, you can adjust the length accordingly.

4 trees will make it 48"X58"


----------



## Saroj

From Revan "Do you want the stitch slipped knitwise or purlwise?"



Knit the knit st and purl the purl st. Slippling is only when you are doing the tulip border and you slip knit wise


----------



## Saroj

momofoliver said:


> On the three trees pattern, is it supposed to read.... Repeat 2 times? For a total of three?


Yes - sorry I just copied and pasted the pattern.


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> Row
> 
> I don't see any reference to M1R so are we to use the M1 throughout? Will the slant not be noticeable?


I followed the pattern and yes it uses m1 thru out. You are the designer and if you prefer and want to remember to do m1R or m1L, you can do it.


----------



## Saroj

Designer1234 said:


> *Saroj* -- I used some tags on your patterns -- if you need any changes just let me know and I will fix it. I divided the three different patterns into different colors-- I hope that makes it convenient for those who are knitting separate projects. Shirley


 let me know if you need any more highlighting -- too much can make it confusing.


----------



## Designer1234

LADIES! I hope the following might be helpful -- it is in our information topic and after highlighting your patterns I thought you might be able to use the following - I made one out of plastic and use it all the time -- it doesn't slip and you can gently move it for each row.

========
here is an interesting way of following a pattern. 
The picture tells it all.


""Designer: 

Might be a good idea to note this
with the idea, for pdf (printed pages) the cardboard 
piece if from a tablet etc, needs to be turned
landscape or sideways in order for the pdf size
pages to fit; next tip, to make more 'permanent'
get a roll of clear tape, cover the cardboard front
and back. Will make it stronger ... but...if you
wanted to get fancy, buy a folder, plastic type
from office supply carefully mark the slit and it
would last lots longer

a piece of cardboard, wider than a sheet of printing 
paper
- with a slit- cut in it with either an exacto knife or
sharp scissors, wide enough for one row to be clear.


----------



## Saroj

Great idea for row viewer. I have seen precut in one of the knitting stores.


----------



## Saroj

If you are doing three tree pattern, I will be posting the flower section change. The starting and ending st count is a little different.


----------



## DonnaJean1234

I made Saroj's first tree of life afghan. I look at these as heirloom blankets for family and friends. Looking forward to starting the baby version. Thanks Saroj. and Designer1234 for another great project.


----------



## NJQuiet1

..thanks, Saroj, for doing another Tree of Life!


----------



## Gail DSouza

Saroj said:


> If you are doing three tree pattern, I will be posting the flower section change. The starting and ending st count is a little different.


I am doing the three tree pattern and would like to know the changes for the end stitches in the flower section


----------



## Bubba24

I am just casting on for the twin trees. Am I doing k or p 4 at the beginning and end of each row? 
Thanks, Fran


----------



## Bubba24

I did the k row and purl row. Now I am up to row 5 of the tree pattern. My work is curling really bad. Should this be happening and if so will it flatten out?


----------



## Bubba24

MaggieFL45 said:


> Sarajov I am up to row 8 doing the 2 tree. Why are there not enough stitches indicated? This seems to be the case for other rows ahead. What do I do to make up the stitches?


Not sure if I should be answering this because I am not the teacher. At the beginning and end of each row, before you start the pattern you knit or purl 4 stitches, then follow the pattern.
Fran


----------



## MaggieFL45

That worked for the first 7 rows, but row 8 and beyond is different.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> I did the k row and purl row. Now I am up to row 5 of the tree pattern. My work is curling really bad. Should this be happening and if so will it flatten out?


Don't worry about the curling. It is the nature of the knit and purl. When we attach the border, it will straighten up.


----------



## Saroj

Gail DSouza said:


> I am doing the three tree pattern and would like to know the changes for the end stitches in the flower section


Gail - I will post it later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Saroj

MaggieFL45 said:


> That worked for the first 7 rows, but row 8 and beyond is different.


Maggie, yes row 8 is where you start increasing and forming the branches. Follow one row at a time. M1 see utube video if you do not how to increase.

http://www.google.com/search?q=u+tube+for+knitting+inc&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari#hl=en&q=youtube+knitting+m1

There are many methods of increasing the st. Do which ever is the most comfortable for you. It does not matter left or right. The link will take you to the different users and you can practice the one you like the best.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> Not sure if I should be answering this because I am not the teacher. At the beginning and end of each row, before you start the pattern you knit or purl 4 stitches, then follow the pattern.
> Fran


I don't mind you all helping each other. Your comments are welcome anytime.

Here is the explanation to what you are doing. Don't just follow the pattern- I want you all to visualize the pattern so you can catch any mistakes before it is too late.

Yes, you will be knitting first and last four Sts. They are part of the established pattern see row 1 and 2. The trees are done on the middle 40 Sts.
You can place markers if you wish.

Here is the math for all variations

4 +40+4+40+4 = 92 Sts. Two trees

4+40+4+40+4+40+4=136 Sts. Three trees

4+40+4+40+4+40+4+40+4=180 Sts Four trees


----------



## Saroj

engteacher said:


> Is there a particular cast on that is better than others for this project? I usually use either the cable or the knit cast on when there are a lot of stitches. thanks.


*TIP*::

You can do any cast on. I like either the long thumb method or crochet method. Both look nice. Sometimes you don't leave enough yarn for thumb cast on. Here is a laymen method - for every 50 Sts, I measure the yarn from my one shoulder to the other hand extended to the fingertips.

This is another good tip always leave a long tail to start or to end for sewing. Yarn is cheap - for good finish this is very helpful. You will have nice seams and less tails to weave in the long run.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> I am just casting on for the twin trees. Am I doing k or p 4 at the beginning and end of each row?
> Thanks, Fran


Tell me what you are doing? If you are doing the reverse on the edges, just keep the same pattern for 50 rows and again when you are doing the trees keep it the same.

If you see the pattern, it tells you on row 1 wrong side k4, row 1 of twin trees 1-40 Sts k4, row 1 twin trees repeat, end with k4 Sts 4+40+4+40+4

Row 2 tells you to do p4, for trees purl the purl Sts and knit the knit Sts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bubba24

Thank you Saroj, 
Wanted to make sure I understood the pattern. So far so good.
Fran


----------



## MaggieFL45

Thank you. I got row 8 to work, row 10 not so much. But I will try it again.


----------



## Revan

I hope I am not asking something you explained. I cast on my 180 sts for four trees. I am looking at the afghan pattern and it does not say to knit 4 and end with k4. 

Should I be knitting 4 and ending with k4? Thank you.


----------



## Poodlemom2

Revan

This is what Sarjo said on page 3 . I started the other night, and I am doing K/P on the first and last 4 stitches and it is working just fine.
Hope this helps.
Poodlemom2

"I don't mind you all helping each other. Your comments are welcome anytime. 

Here is the explanation to what you are doing. Don't just follow the pattern- I want you all to visualize the pattern so you can catch any mistakes before it is too late.

Yes, you will be knitting first and last four Sts. They are part of the established pattern see row 1 and 2. The trees are done on the middle 40 Sts.
You can place markers if you wish.

Here is the math for all variations 

4 +40+4+40+4 = 92 Sts. Two trees

4+40+4+40+4+40+4=136 Sts. Three trees

4+40+4+40+4+40+4+40+4=180 Sts Four trees "


----------



## Saroj

Thanks poodlemom. Revan you got your answer. 

Yes you need to k4 on both sides of the afghan.


----------



## Revan

Saroj said:


> Thanks poodlemom. Revan you got your answer.
> 
> Yes you need to k4 on both sides of the afghan.


Row 2 through 15 says to knit the knits and purls the purls. Row 2 is started w/P4 and ends with P4. Should this be done for all the Rows 2 through 15? Thank you for help.


----------



## jangmb

I started your first class, Saroj, but it is WIP now. I will take it out to see where I was and either take out and start over or continue. I am happy you are doing this again&#128522;


----------



## wwrightson

Thanks, Saroj, for doing this workshop again. I wasn't able to participate in the last one but saved all the info. Bought my yarn late last summer when my LYS had a sale. I'm ready this time and not in the middle of another project. I don't seem to do well trying to work on two projects at once.


----------



## Designer1234

Good morning everyone! it is 6;15 am here in Alberta - I will be deleting all the 'I/m ins' and adding you to the count.

Designer1234

There are now *67 people* signed into this workshop


----------



## Saroj

Revan said:


> Row 2 through 15 says to knit the knits and purls the purls. Row 2 is started w/P4 and ends with P4. Should this be done for all the Rows 2 through 15? Thank you for help.


Yes. The increase will start on the next row.

Two trees has less number of rows and four trees has more. Whatever pattern you are following, make sure you follow one row at a time.


----------



## Saroj

Saroj here: 67 wow! Thank you all for joining my workshop. I am so happy to pass my self developed techniques to all of you especially finishing. I see beautiful workmanship but lousy finishing techniques. I hear all the time, I hate sewing. On the contrary, I love finishing the project and want to encourage all of you to finish and admire your work beautifully.

Welcome all and Happy Knitting!


----------



## Saroj

MaggieFL45 said:


> Thank you. I got row 8 to work, row 10 not so much. But I will try it again.


Row 10 p12 k1 m1 k4 p8 k4 m1 p12.

Look at the chart, you are increasing on the right to form the right branch and on the left to form the left branch. You will end up with 44 Sts.

Hope that makes sense. If you still have aproblem, post and I will try and elaborate more for you by breaking Sts further down


----------



## MaggieFL45

Thank you. I had to rip it out but I will try again. I love this pattern and want to make more than one so I am determined to understand it.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Thanks once again for this workshop Saroj!
It is so much fun!
Am enjoying it thoroughly!it does take a lot of concentration though!!
I have finished the Three Tree Pattern and have almost done the 14 dividing rows.
I want to know the changes in the flower section before starting!
Thanks


----------



## Saroj

MaggieFL45 said:


> Thank you. I had to rip it out but I will try again. I love this pattern and want to make more than one so I am determined to understand it.


Great - I love your determination. Going further down to understand the pattern - the k4 Sts form the trunk of the trees and you are inc on the right tree before the k4 and after the k4 on the left tree.


----------



## MaggieFL45

Yes, when I was doing another row, the trunks (knit 4) were not lining up properly. That is what is confusing me. I try to count out the stitches before doing each row and they dont want to come out right for me. I need to remember about the M1 which is adding to the stitch count. Hopefully the light will come on soon and it will be clear to me!! Thank you.


----------



## Saroj

*Flower Garden for three trees *

Row 1 (RS): p13, *k1b (twisted knit st), p11; rep from * to last 11 sts, k1b, p12 dec one st at the end - ending with a 135 sts.

Rows 2, 4, 6 and 8: K13, *p1b, k11; rep from *, to end, p1b, k13

.Rows 3 and 5: P13, *k1b, p11; rep from *, to end, k1b, p13.

Row 7: p9, *insert a crochet hook (or point of right needle) from front through the fabric at right of the twisted knit st in first row, catch yarn and draw up a long, loose loop; sl this loop onto right needle, knit next st and pass the loop over st, p3, k1b, p3, draw up another loop from left of same st in first row, sl the loop onto right needle, knit next st and pass loop over it, p3; rep from * 10 more times, end p9.

Row 9: P13, *((k1, yo) 3 times, k1) all in same st making 7 sts from one, p11; rep to the end p13.

Row 10: K13, *p7, k11; repeat to end k13.

Row 11: P13, *k2togb, k3togb, k2togb, p11; rep to end p13.

Row 12: K13, *p3tog, k11; rep from * to end, k13.

Rows 13, 15 and 17: P7, *k1b (twisted knit st), p11; rep to end p7.

Rows 14, 16, 18 and 20: K7, *p1b, k11; rep from * to end k7.

Row 19: k3 *Draw up a loop from right of twisted knit st in Row 13 and pass loop over next st as before, p3, k1b, p3, draw up another loop from left of same st and pass loop over next st as before, p3; rep from * to last 9 sts, draw up a loop from right of twisted knit st in Row 13 and pass loop over next st as before, p3, k1b, p3, draw up another loop from left of same st and pass loop over next st as before. End k3

Row 21: P7, *((k1, yo) 3 times, k1) all in same st, p11; rep from * to end p7

Row 22: K7, *p7, k11; rep from * to end k7.

Row 23: P7, *k2togb, k3togb, k2togb, p11; rep from * to end, p7.

Row 24: K7, *p3tog, k11; rep from * to end, , k7.

Row 25: P13, *k1b (twisted knit st), p11; rep from * to end p13.

repeat the rows 2-25 as many times as you want

inc one st on the last row at the end *so the st count is again 136.*


----------



## Gail DSouza

Thank you Saroj!


----------



## Gail DSouza

Saroj, thanks for posting the instructions for the flower garden
On the first row, I have 14 stitches remaining and not 11. My total stitches on starting this row are 136
I do not know how to end the first row
I have just done a decrease of one stitch ending with Purl 13
Is this correct?


----------



## Saroj

Gail DSouza said:


> Saroj, thanks for posting the instructions for the flower garden
> On the first row, I have 14 stitches remaining and not 11. My total stitches on starting this row are 136
> I do not know how to end the first row


That is correct dec one st so you have 13 to match with the beginning of the row. 135 st count


----------



## Gail DSouza

Thank you!


----------



## Saroj

islandgirl81 said:


> I would love to try this workshop. Count me in please.


Welcome


----------



## mlw2504

I am doing the small Baby Blanket. I am ready to start the Flower Garden and am a bit nervous about this section. Both the other sections went well.

1. How do you increase in the first stitch? Would this be k1 in front and back? 
I have always put the increase in one or two stitches, are we really supposed to do it in the first stitch?

2. The long loop is really mind boggling to me. Is this loop coming from our working yarn? How do we know how much to pull up?


----------



## Saroj

Inc in the front and back or make one. You can increase on the second or third st and count this st. It does not matter where you inc in the first. 5 sts

You will be using the working yarn to make the flower. Here is the picture


----------



## Saroj

If the pictures are not clear pl let me know I will repost


----------



## mlw2504

Row 1 of the Flower Garden doesn' t come out even? How many stitches are we supposed to, have when we begin the flower garden? I have. 92 including the 4 border stitches.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Saroj, could you please post a picture of the flowers lying upright in a row as I am not sure I am aligning the loops correctly.
Thank you


----------



## mlw2504

The flower chart has 32 stitches. Do we need to increase the border stitches?


----------



## Saroj

here is the math 

p2, inc in the front and back of the next st, p6 = total 10 sts

10 sts + (1 knit twist + 11 purl)* 6 + 1 twist and ending with 10 purls.

10+(12*6=72)+1+10 = 93 sts

my advise on the next row inc one more st on both ends for salvage. this stitch will be very handy when you are doing row 8 of the petal. you will now have 95 sts.

we will be dec these sts at the end of the flower segment. 

you will draw up the loop see my pic. I am going to post again here upright.


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> The flower chart has 32 stitches. Do we need to increase the border stitches?


flower chart has 12 sts repeat - you only inc one st.

I am also advising to inc 1 st extra on both sides for salvage see my detail instruction


----------



## Saroj

practice makes perfect. in the beginning it looks very hard but pulling the loop you can adjust tension. if it is too loose you will know. if it is too tight you will see. when you pull the loop, you place it on left needle in one direction and knit the next st and pass the loop over. if you don't like the look of it, twist in the other direction. I had to practice myself. there is no right or wrong way of doing it. feel and adjust. Since all the flowers in the garden are not identical, you will create your own look.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## mlw2504

Saroj said:


> *here is the math*
> 
> p2, inc in the front and back of the next st, p6 = total 10 sts
> 
> 10 sts + (1 knit twist + 11 purl)* 6 + 1 twist and ending with 10 purls.
> 
> 10+(12*6=72)+1+10 = 93 sts
> 
> my advise on the next row inc one more st on both ends for salvage. this stitch will be very handy when you are doing row 8 of the petal. you will now have 95 sts.
> 
> Thanks Saroj,
> 
> It works and I am on my way again.
> 
> we will be dec these sts at the end of the flower segment.
> 
> you will draw up the loop see my pic. I am going to post again here upright.


----------



## mlw2504

The next row of knitting seems to cover the tips of the leaves. Is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## Saroj

Here is the picture of flowers


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> Flower Garden
> On row 10 where it says purl 7, are we to purl each individual stitch where we made 7 in one?


Yes.


----------



## mlw2504

I have completed the one row of flowers and was amazed how the flowers came out! Thanks for showing us the picture of your completed flowers, it was a great help.

Thanks for your patience and help.


----------



## Saroj

Great. See it is not as hard as you think. I am proud of you. You can do any job if you just take baby steps.


----------



## babyamma

I am in. Thanks.


----------



## Bubba24

So when you say inc 1 stitch at salvage, does that mean inc 1 at the border, where I have 4 stitches at border I will have 5 at each end.
I will be putting in a lifeline when I get up to the flowers.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> So when you say inc 1 stitch at salvage, does that mean inc 1 at the border, where I have 4 stitches at border I will have 5 at each end.
> I will be putting in a lifeline when I get up to the flowers.


You are doing 3 trees, you don't need a salvage st. Only for 2 trees and 4 trees for flower section only.


----------



## Sherrie R

Im in Saroj! Just got started.


----------



## Saroj

Welcome sherrie


----------



## Bubba24

Saroj said:


> You are doing 3 trees, you don't need a salvage st. Only for 2 trees and 4 trees for flower section only.


I am doing 2 trees.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> I am doing 2 trees.


Yes than 2 sts one on each end on any row before row 8

Saroj


----------



## snorts

I think I made a huge mistake. Would you please post a close up picture of the tree pattern?? My tree pattern is on the garter stitch side. Thanks


----------



## judybug52

snorts said:


> I think I made a huge mistake. Would you please post a close up picture of the tree pattern?? My tree pattern is on the garter stitch side. Thanks


Well if you made a mistake so did I. It should be on the purl side.


----------



## snorts

I meant to say Purl side. I'm slipping tonight. LOL


----------



## Saroj

Don't panic! You all did right. The tree is on the purl side.

The purl side is the right side of the blanket

Here is the picture


----------



## snorts

Thank you Saroj. After finishing Row 50, it's a purl one row and then start the Dividing pattern??


----------



## Saroj

snorts said:


> Thank you Saroj. After finishing Row 50, it's a purl one row and then start the Dividing pattern??


Yes. That is correct. You finish the 1st pattern, p 1 row. And now you start the dividing pattern

Refer to the pattern

Row 1 (WS): *K4, work Row 1 of Twin Trees pattern or follow Twin Trees Chart Row 1 for 40 sts; rep from * once more, k4.

Row 2: *P4, work Row 2 of Twin Trees pattern or follow Twin Trees Chart Row 2 for 40 sts; rep from * once more, p4. 
Continue in established pattern following row-by-row instructions or consecutive rows of Twin Trees Chart for 50 rows, ending with a RS row.

Purl 1 row.


----------



## judybug52

Is the twin tree 50 rows for the four tree afghan too? I just noticed that the lion brand has 58 rows in tree pattern. Judy


----------



## Nadene

Just finished the two trees section. Will be starting the dividing pattern tomorrow.


----------



## Saroj

judybug52 said:


> Is the twin tree 50 rows for the four tree afghan too? I just noticed that the lion brand has 58 rows in tree pattern. Judy


The pattern is the same it has a few extra rows for the trunk of the tree. You can follow that pattern if you like. Your trees will be 8 rows longer.


----------



## judybug52

Saroj said:


> The pattern is the same it has a few extra rows for the trunk of the tree. You can follow that pattern if you like. Your trees will be 8 rows longer.


I am on row 30 so I do not want to rip out. Will my trees still look ok shorter? That will also make my afghan shorter, I wonder if that will look ok? It will have the width but not the length. Thanks. Judy


----------



## islandgirl81

I hope I haven't missed something. I have the Lion Brand pattern and it only has 50 rows. Am I doing the right pattern?


----------



## Saroj

judybug52 said:


> I am on row 30 so I do not want to rip out. Will my trees still look ok shorter? That will also make my afghan shorter, I wonder if that will look ok? It will have the width but not the length. Thanks. Judy


Don't rip out. I actually like the short version. You can add 8 rows to the dividing pattern to adjust for the length of the afghan.


----------



## Saroj

2 trees have 50 rows and 4 trees have 58 rows. Both are lion brand patterns. Both are correct. Whatever pattern you are following, just repeat the same pattern.


----------



## islandgirl81

I see. I'm doing three trees. I'm on row 18. Started late today and am enjoying it.


----------



## Poodlemom2

How many hours a day are people knitting? I started on Saturday and only completed line 20 of the 2 Tree Pattern. I feel like I am falling farther and farther behind. Because of this, when I read the posts, I am getting very discouraged. I only knit a few hours in the evening, because during the day, life interferes.


----------



## EVK90344

I'm with you Poodlemom2. The pattern sounds so complicated judging by the questions asked. I only have a few hours to knit each day also.


----------



## Saroj

Work at your own pace. There is no competition. 

I am here to answer any questions you may have. The pattern is perfect as is except for the salvage st. When you make the loop on the second set of flowers row 20 (I think) it is too close to the edge. Nothing wrong but I prefer a salvage st just because of that. 

The flowers loop row is the only row which is a little complicated and will need extra time to complete.

Happy knitting!


----------



## snorts

The increase stitch is done after the 4 stitches at the start of each row??


----------



## Saroj

snorts said:


> The increase stitch is done after the 4 stitches at the start of each row??


No only once.


----------



## ccmjwb

Poodlemom2 said:


> How many hours a day are people knitting? I started on Saturday and only completed line 20 of the 2 Tree Pattern. I feel like I am falling farther and farther behind. Because of this, when I read the posts, I am getting very discouraged. I only knit a few hours in the evening, because during the day, life interferes.


I also am not very fast. Between working and being a pretty new knitter (and MUCH frogging) I'm about where you are. I've decided it's not a race and I'll just keep plugging along. If the KAL closes before I'm done I'll just ask questions on the main board if need be. I've been a lurker for a while now and the people on KP are extremely helpful and seem eager to do so. They're the reason I decided to try new things which got me here.


----------



## Bubba24

I am doing the 2 trees. Finished the dividing row and finished one pattern of flowers. I think I want to make it a little longer. Can I add extra rows of flowers?
Fran


----------



## Saroj

ccmjwb said:


> I also am not very fast. Between working and being a pretty new knitter (and MUCH frogging) I'm about where you are. I've decided it's not a race and I'll just keep plugging along. If the KAL closes before I'm done I'll just ask questions on the main board if need be. I've been a lurker for a while now and the people on KP are extremely helpful and seem eager to do so. They're the reason I decided to try new things which got me here.


Don't worry the workshop will not close for a long time. You can always pm me and I will be very happy to answer all your concerns. This website actually satisfies my appetite. I learn new things everyday and everyone is very helpful. I sometimes have to stop myself from reading new posts for a week to keep up with what I am doing and don't want to start new projects.

If this is distracting you, follow the pattern and ask your question if you need help or validation.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> I am doing the 2 trees. Finished the dividing row and finished one pattern of flowers. I think I want to make it a little longer. Can I add extra rows of flowers?
> Fran


Absolutely. This is where you make it bigger. You will add multiple of 12 rows. You can finish and start dividing pattern when you complete the flower. You can add as many flowers as you want.


----------



## mlw2504

My husband has been out of town so I have had a lot of time for knitting. I am on row 22 of the last tree section for the twin trees blanket. I have really enjoyed doing it. It really was intimidating at first, but by just making sure each row was correct, it became simple. 

My big fear is seaming the tulip border on. I hope I can do that without it looking messy.


----------



## Saroj

R


mlw2504 said:


> My husband has been out of town so I have had a lot of time for knitting. I am on row 22 of the last tree section for the twin trees blanket. I have really enjoyed doing it. It really was intimidating at first, but by just making sure each row was correct, it became simple.
> 
> My big fear is seaming the tulip border on. I hope I can do that without it looking messy.


Don't think that far. I will be making a YouTube video as soon as I have someone to hold my camera so i can do the seam. It will be very easy to follow and you will learn a wonderful seamless flat seam for attaching garter st with regular knitting.


----------



## mlw2504

Saroj said:


> R
> 
> Don't think that far. I will be making a YouTube video as soon as I have someone to hold my camera so i can do the seam. It will be very easy to follow and you will learn a wonderful seamless flat seam for attaching garter st with regular knitting.


I have finished the twin trees baby blanket ending with row 50 which was purl. Which bindoff do you prefer?


----------



## Saroj

I bind off with 2 needle size bigger knit the 1st st, k2nd st and pass the first over the second until last 2 Sts. Knit last two Sts together and pass the 1st st over the last. Hold the knitted piece tightly and cut a long tail and pull it thru to finish.

Make the tulip boarder approx 4 sides of the afghan. Last few rows we will knit with the border already attached to the afghan to get final length.

The tulip border will be curling on the side of the garter st. It is ok.


----------



## Revan

I have a question. My tree does not look like it should. My tree looks like a purl rather than a stockinette. What do you think I am doing wrong? Thank you.


----------



## Saroj

Revan said:


> I have a question. My tree does not look like it should. My tree looks like a purl rather than a stockinette. What do you think I am doing wrong? Thank you.


The tree is a purl with knit in the middle. See my picture
. You are doing right. What row are you on? Saroj


----------



## Bubba24

I am having such a hard time with the flowers. There are large holes. I was so frustrated last night I was just going to rip it out. I just don't like the way they look. I took pictures. Not sure if you can tell just by looking, but maybe you can tell me what I am doing wrong. Maybe my loops are to tight? I am using size 8 needles.
Thank you so much.
Fran


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> I am having such a hard time with the flowers. There are large holes. I was so frustrated last night I was just going to rip it out. I just don't like the way they look. I took pictures. Not sure if you can tell just by looking, but maybe you can tell me what I am doing wrong. Maybe my loops are to tight? I am using size 8 needles.
> Thank you so much.
> Fran


your flowers look perfect. when you have done 24-36 rows, they will come alive. The holes are fine. This is what I said earlier, you will get the feel of it as it progresses. if you feel the tension is tight, you can loosen up a little. you have to play with tension and how you pull up the loop and hang. take your time to do this row.


----------



## Saroj

Fran, 

Your work is on the needles, when you stretch it has that effect that you don't like. When you have it hanging loose it will look nice. This is where circular part of the needle comes handy. You can see your work. Just continue and don't judge your work.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Bubba24 said:


> I am having such a hard time with the flowers. There are large holes. I was so frustrated last night I was just going to rip it out. I just don't like the way they look. I took pictures. Not sure if you can tell just by looking, but maybe you can tell me what I am doing wrong. Maybe my loops are to tight? I am using size 8 needles.
> Thank you so much.
> Fran


Your flowers look fine!!Don't be discouraged!
Mine look the same!
The flower rows are a little difficult, I think my tension was too loose but I am continuing on.....
I'm sure it will be ok!


----------



## Saroj

Gail DSouza said:


> Your flowers look fine!!Don't be discouraged!
> Mine look the same!
> The flower rows are a little difficult, I think my tension was too loose but I am continuing on.....
> I'm sure it will be ok!


Thanks Gail for encouraging Fran and validating her doubt.

Yes this is the only row where you will doubt yourself- take some extra time and do it.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Saroj said:


> Thanks Gail for encouraging Fran and validating her doubt.
> 
> Yes this is the only row where you will doubt yourself- take some extra time and do it.


Thanks Saroj!
Yes I am plodding on, though I think my loops were a little loose in the first 2 rows but overall it looks ok!


----------



## Suula

I have just started this and am on row 7, I have already had help from the advice and questions xx


----------



## Revan

Please bear with me, but I am stuck on the twin trees! I did the directions for K, P, and Row 1 K4, K12, P4, etc., ending K4.

Row 2, should it be P4, K12, P4, K8 etc. or should it be P4, P12, K4, P8 etc? Please SOS


----------



## mlw2504

I have 6 repeats done on the tulip border. It is really pretty. I had a hard time getting it started...somehow I had the tulips alternating LOL! I knew that couldn't be right, so frogged and started again. I think it will take quite a while to do the whole border. Can't imagine how many repeats that will be! I will leave the measuring until later.


----------



## Saroj

Revan said:


> Please bear with me, but I am stuck on the twin trees! I did the directions for K, P, and Row 1 K4, K12, P4, etc., ending K4.
> 
> Row 2, should it be P4, K12, P4, K8 etc. or should it be P4, P12, K4, P8 etc? Please SOS


Row 2 purl the purl st and knit the knit Sts as they appear which will be p4, p12, k4.....2nd set is correct

Saroj


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> I have 6 repeats done on the tulip border. It is really pretty. I had a hard time getting it started...somehow I had the tulips alternating LOL! I knew that couldn't be right, so frogged and started again. I think it will take quite a while to do the whole border. Can't imagine how many repeats that will be! I will leave the measuring until later.


Yes, it will take almost the same time as the blanket. Once you get the hang of the boarder, you will be able to do from memory.


----------



## Revan

Saroj said:


> Row 2 purl the purl st and knit the knit Sts as they appear which will be p4, p12, k4.....2nd set is correct
> 
> Saroj


  I think I need to start over. If I do the knit cast on of 180 sts, do I then K one row and P one row, or does the knit cast on count as the K row? When the K and P rows are done then K4, K12, P4, K8 etc. for Row 1 (ws). Row 2 (rs), do as you said, am I reading this correctly?

I really don't know why I am having difficulty with this pattern. I really feel like a klutz.


----------



## Saroj

Revan said:


> I think I need to start over. If I do the knit cast on of 180 sts, do I then K one row and P one row, or does the knit cast on count as the K row? When the K and P rows are done then K4, K12, P4, K8 etc. for Row 1 (ws). Row 2 (rs), do as you said, am I reading this correctly?
> 
> I really don't know why I am having difficulty with this pattern. I really feel like a klutz.


why don't you start the smaller version first. when you do the first two rows, you set up the rows. you do not count the cast on row as row 1. it is a cast on row only. start counting the first row as you knit or purl according to the pattern as the first row.

if you want to practice first, you can cast on 48 sts and do the trees first. this will have 4 sts before and after the tree pattern. you can cast on 40 sts and do the trees only. once you get the hang of it, you can do your throw.

It is not a difficult pattern. you just have to read and do one row at a time.


----------



## Revan

Thank you, I will do the smaller version. I sometimes go where angels fear to tread. I will also practice, thank you again. I will let you know how it goes. Revan


----------



## Revan

I finally HAVE it correct! I was seeing the trees through the forest. I have decided to knit the "throw", with a cast on of 92 stitches.

Thank you for your help. Revan


----------



## Saroj

Revan said:


> I finally HAVE it correct! I was seeing the trees through the forest. I have decided to knit the "throw", with a cast on of 92 stitches.
> 
> Thank you for your help. Revan


Sometimes baby steps helps. I am happy to hear your achievement


----------



## judybug52

I am doing the 4 tree afghan. I am starting the flower garden. Do I still have a 4 st. Salvage each end or do I just start the pattern? Judy


----------



## Saroj

You start the pattern. You do inc one st in the beginning. 4 sts are incorporated as part of the pattern

I also suggested to inc 1 st on both side for salvage on the 3 or 5 row and later decrease on the last row


----------



## judybug52

Ok. Thanks a lot! Judy


----------



## unicornbus

If I increase 1 st. at the begining of the 3rd or 5th row of the tulip garden, am I correct in believing that I do NOT include this stitch in the pattern as written?


----------



## islandgirl81

Here's a picture of my work so far. The question I have is: on page 8 here you posted a close up pic of your blanket and to me it looks like you have more rows between the top of the trees and the dividing section. Did I maybe miss a few rows here or did you add rows on your own? I know we can adjust the pattern to our liking but I want to get use to the pattern before I'm comfortable making my own adjustments.
I'm loving this pattern and how the trees POP out. Reminds me of embossing on paper.


----------



## islandgirl81

Oops! Here's the picture.


----------



## Saroj

unicornbus said:


> If I increase 1 st. at the begining of the 3rd or 5th row of the tulip garden, am I correct in believing that I do NOT include this stitch in the pattern as written?


you will need this st in the 2nd set of flowers. The pattern tells you to pull up a loop and there is no st on the left needle. I am creating this st so you pull up the loop after you knit the salvage st. yes you just knit this st and do not count as part of the pattern.

I find this will help you but if you want to do the pattern without any confusion as is, there is no problem with the pattern.


----------



## Saroj

islandgirl81 said:


> Here's a picture of my work so far. The question I have is: on page 8 here you posted a close up pic of your blanket and to me it looks like you have more rows between the top of the trees and the dividing section. Did I maybe miss a few rows here or did you add rows on your own? I know we can adjust the pattern to our liking but I want to get use to the pattern before I'm comfortable making my own adjustments.
> I'm loving this pattern and how the trees POP out. Reminds me of embossing on paper.


yes you can add as many rows of flowers as you wish. I did 3 trees with 15 repeats of flowers and looks beautiful. I am just ready to do the last 50 rows of trees.

I love your color choice. Blue looks very pretty. The pattern looks very pretty. great job so far.


----------



## islandgirl81

Thank you. I was wondering if you did more purl rows above the trees before you started the dividing section?


----------



## mlw2504

My Small Tree of Life is coming along well. I have 32 repeats done on the tulip border. I counted those in the picture and it looked like 44 repeats so that is my goal. I am thinking I will get it done this week end.


----------



## Saroj

islandgirl81 said:


> Thank you. I was wondering if you did more purl rows above the trees before you started the dividing section?


No I just followed the pattern and did not add any more rows


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> My Small Tree of Life is coming along well. I have 32 repeats done on the tulip border. I counted those in the picture and it looked like 44 repeats so that is my goal. I am thinking I will get it done this week end.


Great. I have to make a video to sew together. Stay tuned


----------



## mlw2504

Saroj said:


> Great. I have to make a video to sew together. Stay tuned


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! I see this workshop is progressing just like I knew it would. You have one of our best teachers teaching this class so I don't worry about it at all. I am looking forward to seeing each section finished so make sure you post pictures. 

Saroj, if you want any highlighting done just let me know. Shirley


----------



## Saroj

Thanks Shirley for checking on the workshop. Everyone seems to be doing well. Here is where I am. I am posting a few pictures based on the questions asked. Sides are curling. Dividing pattern. Flower garden.


----------



## Bubba24

Here are pictures of my blanket so far. On the flowers section, I ripped out the first ones I did because I didn't like the way they looked. On the 2nd and 4th row of flowers I left off the end flowers because I did not like the look. I like this better. Now I am on row 10 of the tree pattern and I just noticed that before I started the trees there should have been a purl row. Should I rip it out and do it over or do you think this will be ok?
Fran


----------



## Saroj

R


Bubba24 said:


> Here are pictures of my blanket so far. On the flowers section, I ripped out the first ones I did because I didn't like the way they looked. On the 2nd and 4th row of flowers I left off the end flowers because I did not like the look. I like this better. Now I am on row 10 of the tree pattern and I just noticed that before I started the trees there should have been a purl row. Should I rip it out and do it over or do you think this will be ok?
> Fran


It should be fine. Only you will know that you skipped a row. As long as everything looks good, I would not rip it.

Good job. If you did not like the end flower, good you skipped it. I did not like the end st loop therefore, I told everyone to have a salvage st. I like your idea better, skip that flower.

Your Afghan is looking good Fran

Saroj


----------



## islandgirl81

Saroj said:


> No I just followed the pattern and did not add any more rows


Ok, well I must have skipped a couple of rows. I don't think I'll rip it out though.


----------



## Bubba24

Thanks Saroj.
I will continue as is.
Fran


----------



## Poodlemom2

Going on vacation tomorrow. Don't think I will ever see the flowers for "the trees". Will just have to continue along after we get home. This is too complicated to take with me. I'll use the time in the plane to knit Baby Hats for local hospital.


----------



## Saroj

Poodlemom2 said:


> Going on vacation tomorrow. Don't think I will ever see the flowers for "the trees". Will just have to continue along after we get home. This is too complicated to take with me. I'll use the time in the plane to knit Baby Hats for local hospital.[/
> 
> Have a wonderful vacation. We will be here when you return.


----------



## Poodlemom2

Saroj said:


> Poodlemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going on vacation tomorrow. Don't think I will ever see the flowers for "the trees". Will just have to continue along after we get home. This is too complicated to take with me. I'll use the time in the plane to knit Baby Hats for local hospital.[/
> 
> Have a wonderful vacation. We will be here when you return.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## mlw2504

For clarification on the tulip border: we are to slip knit wise and this will produce the garter bumps instead of the chain stitch edge. I assume you will be using these bumps to seam together. Am I correct?


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> For clarification on the tulip border: we are to slip knit wise and this will produce the garter bumps instead of the chain stitch edge. I assume you will be using these bumps to seam together. Am I correct?


That is correct. I will be using this bump and the tight st on the afghan to give a beautiful finish to the afghan. I just finished making the video. Will post tonight.


----------



## ccmjwb

After row 50 of of the two trees are you supposed to knit back, a row 51, or just go to row 1 of the dividing pattern? Thank you!


----------



## Saroj

See your instructions. It does tell you what to do before you start the dividing rows.


----------



## Saroj

Saroj said:


> See your instructions. It does tell you what to do before you start the dividing rows.


After row 50 of of the two trees are you supposed to knit back, a row 51, or just go to row 1 of the dividing pattern? Thank you!


----------



## Saroj

Saroj said:


> After row 50 of of the two trees are you supposed to knit back, a row 51, or just go to row 1 of the dividing pattern? Thank you!


Here is the instructions from page 1

Continue in established pattern following row-by-row instructions or consecutive rows of Twin Trees Chart for 50 rows, ending with a RS row.

Purl 1 row.


----------



## Saroj

Here. Is the YouTube video to sew tulip border to the afghan. Thank you Ginny for showing me how to create these videos.


----------



## Gail DSouza

I am away on Vacation for a few days.Will be going to Carmel and Big Sur
Hope to continue when I get back on Wednesday!!


----------



## NJQuiet1

Saroj said:


> Here. Is the YouTube video to sew tulip border to the afghan. Thank you Ginny for showing me how to create these videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you forf making this video, Saroj. It will be very helpful to me when I finally get to that point. I don't enjoy the sewing part of knitting projects as they never seem to look neatly done. This is just what I need!
> Lynn


----------



## Saroj

NJQuiet1 said:


> Thank you forf making this video, Saroj. It will be very helpful to me when I finally get to that point. I don't enjoy the sewing part of knitting projects as they never seem to look neatly done. This is just what I need!
> Lynn


Lynn,

I hear that a lot from people. On the contrary, I love sewing because it brings your projects together neatly. You just have to practice and don't pull to tight. It should flow with your knitting and you should not be able to tell that it was done separately.

Saroj


----------



## shibelle

Saroj,
I have not been getting the daily postings for this project. I thought I signed in with "I'm in," so what should I do to receive them?
Thank you!


----------



## judybug52

I am still on this flower garden. I am having a very hard time getting the 7 sts. In one st. Has anyone found a easy way to do it? Judy


----------



## islandgirl81

judybug52 said:


> I am still on this flower garden. I am having a very hard time getting the 7 sts. In one st. Has anyone found a easy way to do it? Judy


I haven't been knitting 7 sts in one stitch and my flowers are turning out fine. Which row are you talking about on the flowers?


----------



## judybug52

islandgirl81 said:


> I haven't been knitting 7 sts in one stitch and my flowers are turning out fine. Which row are you talking about on the flowers?


Row 9


----------



## judybug52

You are not knitting 7 but with yarn overs you have 7 sts. In one


----------



## Saroj

shibelle said:


> Saroj,
> I have not been getting the daily postings for this project. I thought I signed in with "I'm in," so what should I do to receive them?
> Thank you!


Did you check your junk mail folder? Sometimes when you have mass mailing coming, your computer thinks it is spam and moves it to junk folder.


----------



## Saroj

judybug52 said:


> I am still on this flower garden. I am having a very hard time getting the 7 sts. In one st. Has anyone found a easy way to do it? Judy


It is very tight but you got to do it. Keep practicing, it will come. :thumbup:


----------



## islandgirl81

judybug52 said:


> You are not knitting 7 but with yarn overs you have 7 sts. In one


I'm sorry I thought you meant knitting all 7 sts at once. I see what you mean. It does take some getting used to.


----------



## Saroj

islandgirl81 said:


> I haven't been knitting 7 sts in one stitch and my flowers are turning out fine. Which row are you talking about on the flowers?


How are you doing your flower without knitting 7 Sts in one st? Saroj


----------



## islandgirl81

Saroj said:


> How are you doing your flower without knitting 7 Sts in one st? Saroj


I thought she meant putting the needle into 7 sts and knitting those all at once, such as knitting 7tog.


----------



## Bubba24

Hi Saroj,
When ending the blanket, I do a purl row and then the next row I bind off. Is that correct?
Thanks, Fran


----------



## snorts

And is the bind off in purl???


----------



## snorts

My mistake. Sorry. I finished on a purl row and now should bind off in knit.


----------



## snorts

I'm starting the tulip border. I watched the video and you said about slipping a stitch. Where is that supposed to be done??


----------



## judybug52

The last row of flower garden do I purl the whole row or do I still do the K1b stich(row 25) or do I even do row 25, because I need to be on right side to start the dividing pattern. Maybe I should have decreased those 2 sts last row too. Judy


----------



## mlw2504

I am ready to start seaming the last side of my border. Is it better to have too many repeats or to have less than it takes to complete the border.

I am ready for some guidance in joining the border ends together at the end. 

I can't believe my seam looks so neat!


----------



## Saroj

snorts said:


> I'm starting the tulip border. I watched the video and you said about slipping a stitch. Where is that supposed to be done??


on the knit side. first 4 sts are in garter st. you will know as soon as you start


----------



## Saroj

judybug52 said:


> The last row of flower garden do I purl the whole row or do I still do the K1b stich(row 25) or do I even do row 25, because I need to be on right side to start the dividing pattern. Maybe I should have decreased those 2 sts last row too. Judy


you end with purl 3 together. that is your last row. you will start your dividing pattern on the right side. the pattern is giving. you can decrease 3 sts evenly in the work on the any right side row before you finishing your dividing pattern. when you are doing your trees, you should not have the extra sts.


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> I am ready to start seaming the last side of my border. Is it better to have too many repeats or to have less than it takes to complete the border.
> 
> I am ready for some guidance in joining the border ends together at the end.
> 
> I can't believe my seam looks so neat!


You can finishing the last row as you go. if you make too many rows, you will have to rip it. You can finish it or wait for me to finish mine so I can actually guide you. I have too many things going so I am a little slow in finishing my afghan.

I am so happy to hear that you like your seams.


----------



## snorts

On Row 18 of the tulip border are the 5 bind off sts done purlwise or knitwise??


----------



## Saroj

snorts said:


> On Row 18 of the tulip border are the 5 bind off sts done purlwise or knitwise??


You purl 2 together, p2 tog . P3tog, p3tog, and knit last 4 st. You should have 8 sts.


----------



## snorts

Thanks, I've never done a bind off like that.


----------



## mlw2504

Saroj said:


> You can finishing the last row as you go. if you make too many rows, you will have to rip it. You can finish it or wait for me to finish mine so I can actually guide you. I have too many things going so I am a little slow in finishing my afghan.
> 
> I am so happy to hear that you like your seams.


I will wait for you. I have too many rows so I will take some out.


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> I will wait for you. I have too many rows so I will take some out.


Now that you are waiting, I will hurry up.


----------



## judybug52

Saroj said:


> you end with purl 3 together. that is your last row. you will start your dividing pattern on the right side. the pattern is giving. you can decrease 3 sts evenly in the work on the any right side row before you finishing your dividing pattern. when you are doing your trees, you should not have the extra sts.


Ok thanks Saroj .


----------



## mlw2504

Saroj said:


> Now that you are waiting, I will hurry up.


Take your time. I have another KAL to work on.

You are probably making a big one. Where are you in the pattern?


----------



## Saroj

I am on the last 34 rows left. My broader is more than half done. I will try and finish ASAP.


----------



## Bubba24

Just started my border. I am so excited. It is so easy. The only confusing part to me is doing row 18, bind off next 5 sts using p2tog st to bind off first st. I don't know if I am doing it right, but looks good.
Fran


----------



## Bubba24

I wasn't doing it right, but then I came out of my senior moment and duh, I figured it out.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> I wasn't doing it right, but then I came out of my senior moment and duh, I figured it out.


great - you figured it out. you p2 tog, p2 tog, p3 tog, p3 tog. once in a while you will forget to increase and you may have on less st on row 18. if that happens, just wing it by p2 tog, p2 tog, p2tog, p3 tog. no body will notice even you after a while.

Looking good so far. it is not hard but looks so pretty when done.


----------



## Suula

Doing the 4 tree pattern so it will take a while! Posting a picture of where I am at the moment which is into the first row of flowers.


----------



## Saroj

Suula said:


> Doing the 4 tree pattern so it will take a while! Posting a picture of where I am at the moment which is into the first row of flowers.


Looks beautiful. Take your time. Saroj


----------



## judybug52

Suula said:


> Doing the 4 tree pattern so it will take a while! Posting a picture of where I am at the moment which is into the first row of flowers.


4 tree pattern sure is going to take long. Did you do your tree pattern with 58 rows or 50 rows Suula? I goofed and did a 50 row. I think the trunks look a little short. Yours is looking good. Judy


----------



## Saroj

judybug52 said:


> 4 tree pattern sure is going to take long. Did you do your tree pattern with 58 rows or 50 rows Suula? I goofed and did a 50 row. I think the trunks look a little short. Yours is looking good. Judy


Both look good 50 or 58 rows of tree pattern. You can mix it top and bottom 50 rows and in the middle 58 rows. All the trees are not of the same length in the backyard with flowers around. The grass always looks greener on the other side hence no comparing and feeling bad about it as all of you are individuals and make it a little more interesting with your creativity.

Saroj


----------



## mlw2504

judybug52 said:


> 4 tree pattern sure is going to take long. Did you do your tree pattern with 58 rows or 50 rows Suula? I goofed and did a 50 row. I think the trunks look a little short. Yours is looking good. Judy


Looks really good!

Mary


----------



## judybug52

That's a good idea Saroj . I think I will do the middle tree in 58 rows, and then the top back to 50. Thanks. Judy


----------



## judybug52

Thanks Mary.


----------



## Bubba24

Saroj said:


> great - you figured it out. you p2 tog, p2 tog, p3 tog, p3 tog. once in a while you will forget to increase and you may have on less st on row 18. if that happens, just wing it by p2 tog, p2 tog, p2tog, p3 tog. no body will notice even you after a while.
> 
> Looking good so far. it is not hard but looks so pretty when done.


Well I thought I figured it out. Lol. I did p2tog, then I p 1 passed the p 2 over the p1 etc. It looks fine, so unless it will interfere with the outcome, do you think I can continue "my" way? I looked at the picture of your border and I think it looks the same.


----------



## Saroj

I don't know Fran. Let me see how it will look. I will do a few and see how they look. Will let you know in a little while. Saroj


----------



## judybug52

Bubba24 said:


> Well I thought I figured it out. Lol. I did p2tog, then I p 1 passed the p 2 over the p1 etc. It looks fine, so unless it will interfere with the outcome, do you think I can continue "my" way? I looked at the picture of your border and I think it looks the same.


That is the way I thought to. I have been doing them when I got tired with afghan.


----------



## Saroj

judybug52 said:


> That is the way I thought to. I have been doing them when I got tired with afghan.


I tried your way Fran and Judy and you are right, it looks the same. I have last 10 rows left on the afghan. I had a head start but I get distracted and have to try all the new things I see on kp.


----------



## judybug52

Thanks. I have about 36 of the tulips border done so sure am glad it is ok. I think this afghan is going much slower than the first one I did with you. So I am just taking my time and if I get done before this class ends I think it will be a miracle. Ha ha. I am enjoying it though. You are such a good instructor. I also took your criss cross scarf workshop. I also love your fingerless mittens. Thank you for doing this workshop. Judy


----------



## Saroj

R


judybug52 said:


> Thanks. I have about 36 of the tulips border done so sure am glad it is ok. I think this afghan is going much slower than the first one I did with you. So I am just taking my time and if I get done before this class ends I think it will be a miracle. Ha ha. I am enjoying it though. You are such a good instructor. I also took your criss cross scarf workshop. I also love your fingerless mittens. Thank you for doing this workshop. Judy


Thanks Judy for taking all my classes.

You are right, this afghan is going slow for me too. This one is not as challenging as the first one. When put together, it is master piece but the repetition is boring.

Yes, you will finish it.

Mary pushed me to the edges (in good sense) so mine is almost done. She is waiting on the other end to finish.

I did the first time in 3 days because I did not know how the finished product would look. I also had a recipient (baby shower) on the other end. The second one I finished one day after my gd was born because she came 9 days early. This time it is for me so what is the hurry.

Take your time to finish. My border is almost done so the finished piece is not to far.


----------



## Bubba24

Saroj,
I am glad I can continue the border, I really did not want to rib out. I did enough ripping out on the blanket. So glad I put lifelines. Lol.
I also took your other classes, tree of life and the scarf. My daughter and sister got so many compliments on scarf and fingerless gloves.
I find this blanket more challenging then the other one I did. And it's a lot smaller. Go figure.
I love taking your class. You are such a great teacher. Can't wait to do your next class, whatever it may be. Thank you.
Fran


----------



## Suula

judybug52 said:


> 4 tree pattern sure is going to take long. Did you do your tree pattern with 58 rows or 50 rows Suula? I goofed and did a 50 row. I think the trunks look a little short. Yours is looking good. Judy


I did the 58 rows, but may make the middle one 50! I like yours and the flower garden is looking very nice.


----------



## Saroj

Saroj said:


> I tried your way Fran and Judy and you are right, it looks the same. I have last 10 rows left on the afghan. I had a head start but I get distracted and have to try all the new things I see on kp.


Guess what Judy and Fran, I changed my to your way. I like your sl 1 p 2 tog and psso looks as good as purling three Sts tog. It is easier and the effect is same. Thanks for your input. My way is not always the good way. If I like your way, I adapt to the new way of thinking. Thanks! Saroj


----------



## Bubba24

Glad you like our way. It is easier and I like the way it looks. Almost ready to start sewing on the border. Stand by. Lol.
Do you start at the corner of the long side? I have about 15 tulips made. I thought if I do the one side then continue knitting, my border would not keep getting twisted. Not sure what is easier. 
Fran


----------



## Saroj

Rr


Bubba24 said:


> Glad you like our way. It is easier and I like the way it looks. Almost ready to start sewing on the border. Stand by. Lol.
> Do you start at the corner of the long side? I have about 15 tulips made. I thought if I do the one side then continue knitting, my border would not keep getting twisted. Not sure what is easier.
> Fran


I would do as much as I can before sewing. It will be harder and heavier to carry the project. I have 15 tulips left to finish. Hopefully I will finish by tomorrow. I start from the corner with tulips and afghan facing up.


----------



## Designer1234

All the work is coming along so well!! Great job ladies!

Pretty soon we will open the Parade -- Once one or two is completed and you will see all your wonderful afghans on the Picture section!

I will wait a bit until that time, but I am so impressed with the lovely looking works in progress. 

Once again Saroj-- great class. You are such a good teacher!


----------



## Designer1234

shibelle said:


> Saroj,
> I have not been getting the daily postings for this project. I thought I signed in with "I'm in," so what should I do to receive them?
> Thank you!


DESIGNER HERE: * GO to the beginning of the workshop and start knitting. All the instructions and information is here. Make sure you read all the questions and Saroj's answers. I would bookmark the workshop and that way you can come in every day 3 or 4 times* or as often as you wish

Have fun!


----------



## Saroj

Almost there. Last five tulips left. All sewn up and need to knit 5 more to finish. Will post finished afghan sometimes tomorrow. Saroj


----------



## Bubba24

I only got to do 4 tulips yesterday. 3 of my Grandchildren were coming to NC to visit from NY. So I was baking all day...cookies, cupcakes. They love chicken cutlets. So I was frying cutlets for hours. Maybe today I will get to do some knitting. I hope so as I am having knitting withdrawal.


----------



## Suula

Now finished the first flower garden! Onwards and upwards but I think it will be a while before it appears in the Parade


----------



## Saroj

Suula said:


> Now finished the first flower garden! Onwards and upwards but I think it will be a while before it appears in the Parade


Looking good. Take your time. It took me 1 1/2 month to finish Enjoy it.


----------



## mlw2504

Very nice!


----------



## Saroj

Here is the final corner sewn. Ready for blocking. 

I bound off the last 8 Sts gradually. First row 2 tog, 2tog, 2 tog 2 tog
Purl next row. K2 tog k2 tog past the first st over and bind off.

I sewn the last part under the first tulip and the corner looks perfect.

I know people don't like knots but I knot on the wrong side and clip it. I hate to see weaving threads showing and this way they never pop out.


----------



## judybug52

Oh that looks sooo good Saroj . Judy


----------



## Gail DSouza

Suula said:


> Now finished the first flower garden! Onwards and upwards but I think it will be a while before it appears in the Parade


That is looking quite beautiful!!
Love the color!
I am a way back on mine too but am making the three tree one
No problems we will just keep on!


----------



## islandgirl81

This may be a stupid question but how much yarn did you measure out to sew the border on? It's taking me forever to pull tons of yarn through each stitch. I haven't sewn edges in a very long time so am not sure if this is the way I should do it??


----------



## Suula

Saroj said:


> Here is the final corner sewn. Ready for blocking.
> 
> I bound off the last 8 Sts gradually. First row 2 tog, 2tog, 2 tog 2 tog
> Purl next row. K2 tog k2 tog past the first st over and bind off.
> 
> I sewn the last part under the first tulip and the corner looks perfect.
> 
> I know people don't like knots but I knot on the wrong side and clip it. I hate to see weaving threads showing and this way they never pop out.


very very nice, I hope mine is half as neat xx


----------



## judybug52

Did you block before sewing tulips on? My ends are so curled.


----------



## Bubba24

Suula said:


> Now finished the first flower garden! Onwards and upwards but I think it will be a while before it appears in the Parade


Looks good,Suula.


----------



## Bubba24

Saroj,
Really like the way your finished blanket looks. Does it start to lay flat as you sew the tulip border on? Look like the same color I am using.
Fran


----------



## mlw2504

Thank you very much. This is just what I needed. Mine is finished also and ready for blocking.

Now the question, do we wet block?


----------



## Saroj

mlw2504 said:


> Thank you very much. This is just what I needed. Mine is finished also and ready for blocking.
> 
> Now the question, do we wet block?


I have a steam iron and it blocks beautifully. You can wet block and open up the tulips. Will post picture soon


----------



## Saroj

Finished size 57x37


----------



## judybug52

That is just beautiful Saroj.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Oh my! That is just gorgeous!!
Absolutely love it Saroj!!


----------



## Saroj

Thanks ladies for your comments. It looks beautiful. My head is already turning for the next one. Send your suggestions when you have completed yours.


----------



## Saroj

islandgirl81 said:


> This may be a stupid question but how much yarn did you measure out to sew the border on? It's taking me forever to pull tons of yarn through each stitch. I haven't sewn edges in a very long time so am not sure if this is the way I should do it??


No question is stupid. It took a whole skein to do the border. Post a picture so I can see what you are doing. The afghan took 3 1/2 skeins and border 1 skein. The border makes the edges stunning.


----------



## mlw2504

Saroj said:


> No question is stupid. It took a whole skein to do the border. Post a picture so I can see what you are doing. The afghan took 3 1/2 skeins and border 1 skein. The border makes the edges stunning.


What size skein did you use? I was wondering how much yarn would be needed for the larger one.

I love taking your classes. I will definitely be here for the next one.

Mary


----------



## Saroj

R


mlw2504 said:


> What size skein did you use? I was wondering how much yarn would be needed for the larger one.
> 
> I love taking your classes. I will definitely be here for the next one.
> 
> Mary


I used super value bernat 7 oz/ 197 gm per skein

What would you like to learn next? Send me the pattern and I will be happy to teach.


----------



## Bubba24

I started sewing on the tulip border. Was a little nervous at first but so far it is easy. I hope I am doing it right. I think it looks good.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Looks really pretty!
And so neat!


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> I started sewing on the tulip border. Was a little nervous at first but so far it is easy. I hope I am doing it right. I think it looks good.


it looks good. don't be nervous. you can rip it up and sew it again if you don't like it. did the video help you. it should be flowing smoothly with the knitting.

when you come to the width section, take the whole stich front and back together from the afghan and sew each ridge on the garter st.


----------



## islandgirl81

Here's my finished blanket. I had to rip out the border on three sides because when I got to the fourth side I was about 11 leaves short so I started over by pinning the border to the blanket and I only had to knit one more leaf.


----------



## islandgirl81

Here's two more pictures to show why I did not knit more flowers as planned. I knit them wrong. You can see what the back looks like with the long pieces of yarn which I didn't like but I was just knitting away and didn't pay attention to your instruction pictures on how to do the flowers. But that's ok. I'll knit them right the next time. Thank you for a great workshop.


----------



## Gail DSouza

That is gorgeous!!!
Love the color!!!


----------



## islandgirl81

Gail DSouza said:


> That is gorgeous!!!
> Love the color!!!


Thank you. The pic of the whole blanket is the true color. It's Lion Brand Pound of Love...Turquoise.


----------



## Bubba24

islandgirl81 said:


> Here's my finished blanket. I had to rip out the border on three sides because when I got to the fourth side I was about 11 leaves short so I started over by pinning the border to the blanket and I only had to knit one more leaf.


Love your blanket. I really like that color. I think your flowers look better than mine. But then again we are always so hard on ourselves.
Fran


----------



## Bubba24

Saroj said:


> it looks good. don't be nervous. you can rip it up and sew it again if you don't like it. did the video help you. it should be flowing smoothly with the knitting.
> 
> when you come to the width section, take the whole stich front and back together from the afghan and sew each ridge on the garter st.


I am so glad you made that video. It helped me a great deal and I watched it about 3 times. If I see someone doing something it is easier for me to do it. Guess I am a visual person. Hoping to be done by tomorrow, if not Wed.
Fran


----------



## Gail DSouza

Saroj, I have completed the 50 rows of the second section of trees
Do I work two rows straight before casting off?
Thanks


----------



## Saroj

Rr


islandgirl81 said:


> Here's two more pictures to show why I did not knit more flowers as planned. I knit them wrong. You can see what the back looks like with the long pieces of yarn which I didn't like but I was just knitting away and didn't pay attention to your instruction pictures on how to do the flowers. But that's ok. I'll knit them right the next time. Thank you for a great workshop.


Your afghan looks beautiful. Love the turquoise color.

Here is the problem and how to fix it. Your loops on the wrong side. You have to go on the wrong side and tack down those loops because if it gets stuck, it will pull the yarn out. You can tack down or just get a matching soft material and sew it to the inside part.

I am trying to figure it out how did you do those loops. The wrong side instructions were knit the knit Sts and purl the purl Sts. Your finished work looks absolutely stunning so don't worry about your mistakes. You are a winner tackling the project and in a record speed.

Your border looks beautiful.


----------



## Saroj

Gail DSouza said:


> Saroj, I have completed the 50 rows of the second section of trees
> Do I work two rows straight before casting off?
> Thanks


Your row 49 is knit and 50 is purl. You bind off with 2 size bigger needle after you have completed row 50


----------



## Gail DSouza

Saroj said:


> Your row 49 is knit and 50 is purl. You bind off with 2 size bigger needle after you have completed row 50


Thank you Saroj.
I will be starting the tulip edging tomorrow!
Have enjoyed this workshop thoroughly!!


----------



## islandgirl81

Saroj said:


> Rr
> 
> Your afghan looks beautiful. Love the turquoise color.
> 
> Here is the problem and how to fix it. Your loops on the wrong side. You have to go on the wrong side and tack down those loops because if it gets stuck, it will pull the yarn out. You can tack down or just get a matching soft material and sew it to the inside part.
> 
> I am trying to figure it out how did you do those loops. The wrong side instructions were knit the knit Sts and purl the purl Sts. Your finished work looks absolutely stunning so don't worry about your mistakes. You are a winner tackling the project and in a record speed.
> 
> Your border looks beautiful.


This is what I did: I went from front to back on the right side of the bottom of the stem first. I pulled the yarn from the back to the front. It felt right when I was doing it. Seemed to go very smooth. When I looked back at your photos I realized they didn't look the same but I had done so many flowers already I didn't want to start that section over again. I figure if I decide to gift it, I can sew a backing on it.
I was able to finish this so fast because I'm battling shingles at present so have lots of time on my hands. It was a really enjoyable workshop. I'm looking forward to your next one. Thank you.


----------



## Saroj

R


islandgirl81 said:


> This is what I did: I went from front to back on the right side of the bottom of the stem first. I pulled the yarn from the back to the front. It felt right when I was doing it. Seemed to go very smooth. When I looked back at your photos I realized they didn't look the same but I had done so many flowers already I didn't want to start that section over again. I figure if I decide to gift it, I can sew a backing on it.
> I was able to finish this so fast because I'm battling shingles at present so have lots of time on my hands. It was a really enjoyable workshop. I'm looking forward to your next one. Thank you.


Shingles - i wish you a speedy recovery. I like it now that you explained. It looks very neat. Yes with the backing, it will avoid the pull on the strings. We all had to struggle with it and I am sure you did not. I may do your way next time and add the backing for warmth in the car or stroller for the baby.

Best wishes. Saroj


----------



## islandgirl81

Soroj: here's a better explanation of what I did with the flowers that made it so easy to do.
On Row 9 instructions say: insert crochet hook from front through the fabric at right of twisted knit st in first row, catch yarn and draw up a long loose loop.
So this is what I thought was right: I took my crochet hook and entered it at the right of twisted stitch number 6 (that is, I counted down 6 stitches) to the back and grabbed the working yarn and brought it to the front and put it on the right needle. It was very fast. But I like the look of the flower the way it should be done.
I love following patterns, especially cable patterns. So this was a fun knit for me. Thanks again.


----------



## judybug52

I have done my flowers wrong also. I just looked back and found your pictures of how to do them. I do not know how I missed them. Judy


----------



## islandgirl81

judybug52 said:


> I have done my flowers wrong also. I just looked back and found your pictures of how to do them. I do not know how I missed them. Judy


I'm sorry you did yours wrong too. I was having so much fun seeing the flowers made that I didn't pay attention to her pictures and instructions. I hope you haven't gone too far and can start the flowers over.


----------



## Baba masha

I am working on my blanket but my internet is down so I can't access information without coming to a coffee shop to get wifi.
Thanks Saroj. I'm loving this.


----------



## Baba masha

I have just got to read some of your comments and realise I have done my flowers wrong too. Because I don't have internet access I missed whatever info was given by Saroj and with limited time in a coffee shop I can't access it now either.

Oh well carry on regardless. Not good times for me at the moment.


----------



## Saroj

have fun everybody and continue what you are doing. you have created a new pattern for yourself. If it looks good, continue and just add a backing or keep it for yourself and use it as a lap blanket. Don't give it to the baby because they will be fascinated to pull them.


----------



## judybug52

islandgirl81 said:


> I'm sorry you did yours wrong too. I was having so much fun seeing the flowers made that I didn't pay attention to her pictures and instructions. I hope you haven't gone too far and can start the flowers over.


No turning back. I am half through the second set of flowers. It would be to heavy with a backing since I am doing the 4 tree. So it is what it is. My mistake. Taught me I should read back posts every time I come on here. Still a good class. Saroj is such a good instructor . Judy


----------



## Saroj

judybug52 said:


> No turning back. I am half through the second set of flowers. It would be to heavy with a backing since I am doing the 4 tree. So it is what it is. My mistake. Taught me I should read back posts every time I come on here. Still a good class. Saroj is such a good instructor . Judy


judy - you are good. it will look very nice on you. keep going and don't look back. you will create a masterpiece for yourself. we all make for everyone else except ourselves. so this is for you. enjoy in good health!


----------



## judybug52

Thanks Saroj. You are always there encouraging us on. Thanks. Judy


----------



## Bubba24

Finished my blanket. Yea! Measures 32" long by 24" wide. Wish I had done the larger one, but I am happy how it came out. The only thing I am not happy about is lower left corner I had to fudge to add part of a tulip border.
In this workshop I learned how to make the flowers and knit a separate border and sew it on. Thank you Saroj for this workshop and all of the encouragement. I love doing your workshops and looking forward to the next one.
Fran


----------



## judybug52

Very pretty. You did a great job. Judy


----------



## Gail DSouza

That is beautiful!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## islandgirl81

Bubba24: I love how you did your flowers further in from the edge than the way I did mine. I plan on making another and will do as you did. I think it makes the whole blanket stand out. It's beautiful.


----------



## Saroj

islandgirl81 said:


> Bubba24: I love how you did your flowers further in from the edge than the way I did mine. I plan on making another and will do as you did. I think it makes the whole blanket stand out. It's beautiful.


Beautiful work Fran! Yes, you have to fudge a little to end. You can stretch a little. I had to rip a few rows and fiddle to sew the end. You have to determine and see how it looks when completed. If you don't like it go a little back stretch and sew again until you are satisfied.

Islandgirl, you can add 4 selvage st on each end of the blanket. This will give you the extra room to do the flower correctly. Or you can omit the first flower in the second set of flowers as Fran did.


----------



## Bubba24

I am now trying to decide if the blanket is too " girlie"for my grandson who is going to be born in May. Your thoughts are needed. I love the blanket. I think it came out so good.
Fran


----------



## islandgirl81

Islandgirl, you can add 4 selvage st on each end of the blanket. This will give you the extra room to do the flower correctly. Or you can omit the first flower in the second set of flowers as Fran did.

Thank you. That's what I'll do. I followed the LIon Brand pattern and didn't see your revised flower section for three trees until it was too late. I'll start on the new one as soon as I can exchange the extra pound of love that I purchased for a different color. Turquoise was a great color to work with, but a change in color will be nice.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> I am now trying to decide if the blanket is too " girlie"for my grandson who is going to be born in May. Your thoughts are needed. I love the blanket. I think it came out so good.
> Fran


I think it should be ok for boys. Let your daughter or DIL decide. You can make another one with seed st border like we did for the other tree of life.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Bubba24 said:


> I am now trying to decide if the blanket is too " girlie"for my grandson who is going to be born in May. Your thoughts are needed. I love the blanket. I think it came out so good.
> Fran


I do not think it is too 'girlie'
The color is lovely for a boy and the pattern is one of a kind!
I'm sure they will love it!


----------



## colleenmay

I just got back to the workshop and realized that I too did my flowers wrong. I also have those loops on the back side of the blanket. I never saw any instructions on how to do the flowers. I did them as the LB pattern said to do them and am now way past that section. I don't know whether to frog way back to it or not. Where are there other instructions?


----------



## islandgirl81

colleenmay said:


> I just got back to the workshop and realized that I too did my flowers wrong. I also have those loops on the back side of the blanket. I never saw any instructions on how to do the flowers. I did them as the LB pattern said to do them and am now way past that section. I don't know whether to frog way back to it or not. Where are there other instructions?


Look back on page 4 of this workshop. There's pictures to show how to knit the flowers on the front.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Saroj, I have finished my Afghan but the border is taking forever!!!!
Is it like that for everyone?


----------



## islandgirl81

Gail DSouza said:


> Saroj, I have finished my Afghan but the border is taking forever!!!!
> Is it like that for everyone?


I felt like it would never end. And then when I was sewing the border on I found that I needed to knit about 11 more leaves. I decided to take the border off the blanket and then pin the border in place so that it was even all the way around. I only needed to knit one more leaf. That was a relief. Sewing it on was pretty quick.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Well I'm just hanging in there and plodding on!!
Hopefully will finish within the week!!


----------



## Bubba24

It felt like it took me forever to do the border and I did the small blanket, only 2 trees. Sewing it on went a lot faster than I thought it would.
Wish I would have pinned the border on before sewing. I would have stretched it a little more so it would fit better. But I am still very happy with the finished product.
Thank you again Saroj. What's the next workshop? How about an infinity scarf. Raverly has a nice one called "summer infinity scarf". Just a thought.


----------



## Gail DSouza

I am still on the border because I did the bigger blanket with three trees!
Oh well, I guess it will finish sometime!
I keep getting distracted and doing other things before coming back to it
I do hope to finish it in 3-4 days


----------



## judybug52

I did the four tree and I am still on the afghan. Last tree pattern row 20. So that means 30 more rows to go to finish just afghan. Oh well having fun. Also Saroj you were right about the 58 row tree. I to like the 50 row much better.


----------



## Gail DSouza

judybug52 said:


> I did the four tree and I am still on the afghan. Last tree pattern row 20. So that means 30 more rows to go to finish just afghan. Oh well having fun. Also Saroj you were right about the 58 row tree. I to like the 50 row much better.


Glad someone is still out there completing the afghan!
I feel as though I am the only one lagging behind!


----------



## judybug52

No I am way behind you. Ha ha


----------



## Gail DSouza

judybug52 said:


> No I am way behind you. Ha ha


Great!!
We'll get there!!
Had to be in the kitchen this morning, cooking for tomorrow!
Oh well! Am enjoying the pattern immensely!
Will be making another after I finish this one!
Saw this beautiful blanket on Ravelry!
Maybe we can tempt Saroj to try it with us??

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leafy-baby-blanket-2


----------



## judybug52

Gail DSouza said:


> Great!!
> We'll get there!!
> Had to be in the kitchen this morning, cooking for tomorrow!
> Oh well! Am enjoying the pattern immensely!
> Will be making another after I finish this one!
> Saw this beautiful blanket on Ravelry!
> Maybe we can tempt Saroj to try it with us??
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leafy-baby-blanket-2


Oh, that is very pretty. I am sure Saroj would be able to do it. She is such a good knitter. Judy


----------



## Gail DSouza

judybug52 said:


> Oh, that is very pretty. I am sure Saroj would be able to do it. She is such a good knitter. Judy


I hope she will!!
I would love to try it!


----------



## Bubba24

Gail DSouza said:


> Great!!
> We'll get there!!
> Had to be in the kitchen this morning, cooking for tomorrow!
> Oh well! Am enjoying the pattern immensely!
> Will be making another after I finish this one!
> Saw this beautiful blanket on Ravelry!
> Maybe we can tempt Saroj to try it with us??
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leafy-baby-blanket-2


I just looked at the pattern. Would love to make it.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Bubba24 said:


> I just looked at the pattern. Would love to make it.


Yes! Me too!


----------



## Bubba24

Happy belated Easter and Passover.
Fran


----------



## Designer1234

Bubba24 said:


> Finished my blanket. Yea! Measures 32" long by 24" wide. Wish I had done the larger one, but I am happy how it came out. The only thing I am not happy about is lower left corner I had to fudge to add part of a tulip border.
> In this workshop I learned how to make the flowers and knit a separate border and sew it on. Thank you Saroj for this workshop and all of the encouragement. I love doing your workshops and looking forward to the next one.
> Fran


Your finished work is absolutely gorgeous! great job Bubba24!

I think I like this afghan better than the first one if that is possible. What a wonderful Class!


----------



## Designer1234

islandgirl81 said:


> Here's my finished blanket. I had to rip out the border on three sides because when I got to the fourth side I was about 11 leaves short so I started over by pinning the border to the blanket and I only had to knit one more leaf.


This is so beautiful! I love the colors! That is a gorgeous baby blanket. You do great work!


----------



## Designer1234

*Designer here*: Saroj is welcome to teach as many classes as she wishes on these Workshops. If there is a pattern (I love the one on the link) and it is decided to do it - or any other -- all she has to do is contact me and we will set up a date - likely in the autumn.

So think about it Saroj! You are so highly thought of on the workshops. Shirley.

One more blanket and I will open a Parade -- They are so beautiful.


----------



## unicornbus

I'm way behind, I'm just starting on the Flower Garden...I did the first row and ended up with 4 extra stitchhes. I went back and it was said that with the 4 tree pattern you did it exatly as it was written...I counted the stitches on yhe 1st roe and ended up with 176, 1 that you increase, P8, that's 9then there's K1B andP11 for 12 more X 13=156+ the 9=165, K1B and P10, that's another 11 for a total of 176. Am I missing something..??


----------



## Bubba24

Designer1234 said:


> Your finished work is absolutely gorgeous! great job Bubba24!
> 
> I think I like this afghan better than the first one if that is possible. What a wonderful Class!


Thank you very much Designer1234. I really enjoyed this workshop, and all the others I have done. I am always learning something new. 
And thank you to everyone who commented on my finished blanket. I wish we were all closer so we could meet. I feel like I know so many of you already and you are all my friends. 
I can't wait to see everyone's blanket. The only reason I got done so fast is because I did the smallest blanket, 2 trees. I wish now I had done the larger one.
Fran


----------



## Jimcasmom

No you are not alone, I started it, decided I didn't care for the yarn I was using and took it apart. Got some new yarn, decided to make 3 tree pattern and there it all sits waiting to be cast on again. Have to get my act together and soon or the party it is intended for will deliver the baby before I make it.

Sue


----------



## islandgirl81

Designer1234 said:


> This is so beautiful! I love the colors! That is a gorgeous baby blanket. You do great work!


Thank you so much. 
I'm also interested in the leaf baby blanket suggested for the next workshop. I like that it's more solid than most baby blankets....doesn't have a lot of holes that little fingers can get caught in.
For some reason I'm not getting updates on this workshop anymore. I haven't touched any settings. I'll just have to keep checking back.


----------



## Gail DSouza

islandgirl81 said:


> Thank you so much.
> I'm also interested in the leaf baby blanket suggested for the next workshop. I like that it's more solid than most baby blankets....doesn't have a lot of holes that little fingers can get caught in.
> For some reason I'm not getting updates on this workshop anymore. I haven't touched any settings. I'll just have to keep checking back.


Yes, that is why I like it too!
Hope we can convince Saroj to do it in a Workshop for us!
Saroj what do you think?


----------



## Designer1234

islandgirl81 said:


> Thank you so much.
> I'm also interested in the leaf baby blanket suggested for the next workshop. I like that it's more solid than most baby blankets....doesn't have a lot of holes that little fingers can get caught in.
> For some reason I'm not getting updates on this workshop anymore. I haven't touched any settings. I'll just have to keep checking back
> 
> ------------------------------
> *Designer here -- if any of you are having problems please do the following*.
> go to 'my profile' at the top of this page in the KP sites - it is on the left - middle row. click on it and subscribe to the Seciton
> Knitting and Crochet workshops with designer1234
> 
> Then once you have subscribed - go to the 'information notifications section and click on both the little windows-- this will authorize email messages from topics where you have posted - unless you go to watched topics and 'unwatch' or click unwatch on the thread you want to stop receiving notifications.
> 
> this should fix it for you. * (It will also place the workshops on your main home page with Main, Pictures, Chit chat or whatever other sections you are subscribed to-- then you can access our section easily to read the information threads as well as access any of the closed workshops at any time*.


----------



## judybug52

6 more rows to go on four tree afghan. Then on to tulip border. Not looking forward to the border. I have some done ,but seems to be very boring knit. Very pretty when done though. Oh well back to knitting. I have not seen Saroj on here for couple days. Hope she is ok. Judy


----------



## Bubba24

judybug52 said:


> 6 more rows to go on four tree afghan. Then on to tulip border. Not looking forward to the border. I have some done ,but seems to be very boring knit. Very pretty when done though. Oh well back to knitting. I have not seen Saroj on here for couple days. Hope she is ok. Judy


Way to go Judy. You are getting close to the finish line. The border was not that bad. I knit the border long enough to fit down the long side and 1/2 the short side then sewed it on, then continued to knit the rest. For me it broke it up and was not so boring. I enjoyed knitting the border. It went pretty fast. Good luck
Fran


----------



## judybug52

After row 50 of last tree pattern do we just bind off next row? Thanks


----------



## Saroj

It became lonely for me as I thought everyone was busy with Easter. I too did not get any updates from page 16 onwards. Well I am now reading all the back posts. I did see the recommended project. I think we can do that or another one that I did which was challenging for me too but it was fun.

I made this for my niece's baby shower 2 years ago. The tree of life in pretty pink color and leafy blanket in grey.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leafy-baby-blanket


----------



## Saroj

judybug52 said:


> After row 50 of last tree pattern do we just bind off next row? Thanks


Yes Judy just bind off and done.


----------



## Bubba24

Saroj said:


> It became lonely for me as I thought everyone was busy with Easter. I too did not get any updates from page 16 onwards. Well I am now reading all the back posts. I did see the recommended project. I think we can do that or another one that I did which was challenging for me too but it was fun.
> 
> I made this for my niece's baby shower 2 years ago. The tree of life in pretty pink color and leafy blanket in grey.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leafy-baby-blanket


Wow. Was the tree of life 2 years ago. I made that blanket with you. Mine was a light green. Time sure does fly. I would like to try the leafy baby blanket. Hope you do that one.
Fran


----------



## Saroj

Fran, we did tree of life last year. I posted my pictures 2 years ago. Designer1234 contacted me to teach after she saw the post. I had never taught online before but I agreed. I was amazed at my own abilities and rest is history. 

Thank you all for encouraging me to take this plunge. It is fun to knit with friends. I have learnt so much from you all. 

Happy knitting! I started getting the post again after I followed designer 1234 advise. 

Saroj


----------



## Gail DSouza

Hi Saroj
I was wondering if you had travelled since we had not heard from you in a few days! I hope to finish my border sometime today and then sew it on.
This has been such a fun project,I have loved it!
I would love to do the Leafy Blanket with you as well as the other one if you would!! Your Leafy Blanket is so beautiful!! Not to forget the gorgeous pink Tree of Life Blanket!
Thanks so much for this Workshop, have loved every minute!
Will post a picture of my project as soon as I finish!


----------



## Saroj

No Gail. I am done traveling. Seen the world. The conclusion is Home sweet home! My travel is now a days to health club, starting to bike as weather is getting better now and knit. I am on my way to A.C. Moore to buy more yarn for the leafy blanket.


----------



## Gail DSouza

I'm so glad you are around!
It's good news that you are on your way to buy yarn for the leafy blanket!!
Do let us know what you buy!!
I am rushing to finish my blanket!


----------



## Saroj

I really like the softness of bernat super value. I always buy 6 Skeins of the same color. If it is left over, I make the hats for charity. A.c. Moore has 25% off on the entire purchase this week.


----------



## unicornbus

I'm way behind, I'm just starting on the Flower Garden...I did the first row and ended up with 4 extra stitchhes. I went back and it was said that with the 4 tree pattern you did it exatly as it was written...I counted the stitches on yhe 1st roe and ended up with 176, 1 that you increase, P8, that's 9then there's K1B andP11 for 12 more X 13=156+ the 9=165, K1B and P10, that's another 11 for a total of 176. Am I missing something..??


----------



## Gail DSouza

Saroj said:


> I really like the softness of bernat super value. I always buy 6 Skeins of the same color. If it is left over, I make the hats for charity. A.c. Moore has 25% off on the entire purchase this week.


Yes, I got 6 skeins of Bernat Super Value too!!
It is really soft!
Will use it for my next project!


----------



## Gail DSouza

My Tree of Life Blanket finally completed!
I am very pleased with how it turned out!
Thank you Saroj for a most enjoyable workshop!
I used 41/2 skeins of Caron Simply Soft Color Pistachio.


----------



## islandgirl81

Gail DSouza said:


> My Tree of Life Blanket finally completed!
> I am very pleased with how it turned out!
> Thank you Saroj for a most enjoyable workshop!
> I used 41/2 skeins of Caron Simply Soft Color Pistachio.


Your blanket is beautiful. 
The trees seem to have popped more with Simply Soft than the Lion Brand I used. I think I'll try that next.


----------



## judybug52

Your blanket is very pretty. Great job of sewing border on. Looks great! Like the color also. Judy


----------



## Gail DSouza

Thank you all!
I like the way it turned out too!!
Really enjoyed doing it!!
It's for my daughter!


----------



## wwrightson

Gail, your blanket is lovely. Nice work.


----------



## Gail DSouza

wwrightson said:


> Gail, your blanket is lovely. Nice work.


Thank you!


----------



## Saroj

Gail,

Your blanket looks perfect. The border looks very pretty. Great job! 

Saroj


----------



## Gail DSouza

Saroj said:


> Gail,
> 
> Your blanket looks perfect. The border looks very pretty. Great job!
> 
> Saroj


Thank you Saroj! It has been a most enjoyable workshop!
Thanks for patiently answering all our questions and teaching us.Looking forward to the next workshop with you!


----------



## Bubba24

Gail DSouza said:


> My Tree of Life Blanket finally completed!
> I am very pleased with how it turned out!
> Thank you Saroj for a most enjoyable workshop!
> I used 41/2 skeins of Caron Simply Soft Color Pistachio.


Gail, you blanket is beautiful. Did you have to block it to make the trees stand out like that? I used lion brand, pound of love, and my trees do not look like yours.
Fran


----------



## Gail DSouza

Bubba24 said:


> Gail, you blanket is beautiful. Did you have to block it to make the trees stand out like that? I used lion brand, pound of love, and my trees do not look like yours.
> Fran


Thank you Fran! Your blanket is beautiful too!
No I have not blocked it yet! Just finished sewing the border and photographed it!


----------



## mlw2504

Gail DSouza said:


> My Tree of Life Blanket finally completed!
> I am very pleased with how it turned out!
> Thank you Saroj for a most enjoyable workshop!
> I used 41/2 skeins of Caron Simply Soft Color Pistachio.


Beautiful! Looks fabulous.


----------



## NJQuiet1

Gail, your blanket turned out beautifully! Can you tell me the dimensions it ended up being with the Simply Soft yarn? Thanks!
Lynn


----------



## Baba masha

I am a long way from finishing but I will get there in the end. It is not like me to fall so far behind but I have had major problems with my internet, been without it for 5 weeks now so I missed all the info and I haven't done a good job on the flower garden so I kinda lost interest for a while but I hope to pick it up again and continue.

The blankets I have seen so far are truly amazing.

as Saroj is a brilliant teacher. We are so Blessed.


----------



## judybug52

Baba masha said:


> I am a long way from finishing but I will get there in the end. It is not like me to fall so far behind but I have had major problems with my internet, been without it for 5 weeks now so I missed all the info and I haven't done a good job on the flower garden so I kinda lost interest for a while but I hope to pick it up again and continue.
> 
> The blankets I have seen so far are truly amazing.
> 
> as Saroj is a brilliant teacher. We are so Blessed.


Just keep going. The flower garden looks much better when blanket is done. I thought the same way as I was doing it. When done everything comes together and looks great. Judy


----------



## Gail DSouza

Wow Judy!!
That is fabulous!!!


----------



## Gail DSouza

Baba masha said:


> I am a long way from finishing but I will get there in the end. It is not like me to fall so far behind but I have had major problems with my internet, been without it for 5 weeks now so I missed all the info and I haven't done a good job on the flower garden so I kinda lost interest for a while but I hope to pick it up again and continue.
> 
> The blankets I have seen so far are truly amazing.
> 
> as Saroj is a brilliant teacher. We are so Blessed.


We all had problems with the flower garden and I must confess I did not like doing that part very much, but hang in there, you can do it!
I would love to see your finished blanket because I know you do beautiful work!!


----------



## Gail DSouza

NJQuiet1 said:


> Gail, your blanket turned out beautifully! Can you tell me the dimensions it ended up being with the Simply Soft yarn? Thanks!
> Lynn


Thank you Lynn! I enjoyed doing it
My next one will probably be the 4 tree Blanket with more flowers between!
My blanket dimensions are 52" by 40"
I used US Size 8 (5mm) needles


----------



## Saroj

Baba masha

Your blanket is coming very nice. Keep going you are doing an excellent job


----------



## CindyS57

I know its late but can I get in on this workshop?


----------



## Saroj

CindyS57 said:


> I know its late but can I get in on this workshop?


Absolutely please go thru from the beginning and if you have any questions, you can post and I will happy to answer Happy knitting. Saroj


----------



## islandgirl81

Wow Judybug!! It's just beautiful.


----------



## CindyS57

Thanks so much I love this pattern, can't wait to start.
Hugs, Cindy


----------



## NJQuiet1

Gail DSouza said:


> Thank you Lynn! I enjoyed doing it
> My next one will probably be the 4 tree Blanket with more flowers between!
> My blanket dimensions are 52" by 40"
> I used US Size 8 (5mm) needles


Thanks for this info. it will be helpful in deciding which size I make for whom!


----------



## Baba masha

Gail DSouza said:


> We all had problems with the flower garden and I must confess I did not like doing that part very much, but hang in there, you can do it!
> I would love to see your finished blanket because I know you do beautiful work!!


Thank you so much for your encouragement Gail. I have picked up my needles again and getting on with it. I will post a picture when I'm finished. Thanks a million for your lovely comment, really appreciated. X


----------



## Baba masha

Saroj said:
 

> Baba masha
> 
> Your blanket is coming very nice. Keep going you are doing an excellent job


Thank you very much Saroj, I have got back into it again now and enjoying doing it. I will pits a picture when I finish. Thanks again. X


----------



## Baba masha

Gail DSouza said:


> My Tree of Life Blanket finally completed!
> I am very pleased with how it turned out!
> Thank you Saroj for a most enjoyable workshop!
> I used 41/2 skeins of Caron Simply Soft Color Pistachio.


Wow Gail your blanket is just amazing. I have only just seen it now. I am still waiting to get my broadband and phone sorted out. It is happening tomorrow. I have missed so much on here having to come to a coffee shop to get online.

I think you have done 8 rows of flowers in your blanket, is that right? Somehow I thought I would have to do 15 rows and I wondered if I would ever get it finished. Yours looks brilliant and if you have done 8 rows of flowers then I think I can move on.

Congratulations on a fabulous blanket.
Mary x


----------



## Gail DSouza

Baba masha said:


> Wow Gail your blanket is just amazing. I have only just seen it now. I am still waiting to get my broadband and phone sorted out. It is happening tomorrow. I have missed so much on here having to come to a coffee shop to get online.
> 
> I think you have done 8 rows of flowers in your blanket, is that right? Somehow I thought I would have to do 15 rows and I wondered if I would ever get it finished. Yours looks brilliant and if you have done 8 rows of flowers then I think I can move on.
> 
> Congratulations on a fabulous blanket.
> Mary x


Hi Mary,
Thanks so much for your lovely comments!
Yes I did 8 rows of flowers only, because I was getting the required length I needed with it and also I found the flowers a little difficult to do!
Of course you can move on and finish yours 
I was also behind because I had travelled for 5 days and got ack to find I was lagging far behind!!
You can do it and I look forward to seeing your completed blanket!
Thanks once again
Gail


----------



## Saroj

Baba masha said:


> Wow Gail your blanket is just amazing. I have only just seen it now. I am still waiting to get my broadband and phone sorted out. It is happening tomorrow. I have missed so much on here having to come to a coffee shop to get online.
> 
> I think you have done 8 rows of flowers in your blanket, is that right? Somehow I thought I would have to do 15 rows and I wondered if I would ever get it finished. Yours looks brilliant and if you have done 8 rows of flowers then I think I can move on.
> 
> Congratulations on a fabulous blanket.
> Mary x


Mary,
you can adjust the length as it pleases you. what size are you doing? if you are doing baby, you can cut down to 8. I made full size blanket for the sofa so I had 15 rows of flower. good luck with your internet.

saroj


----------



## Baba masha

Saroj said:


> Mary,
> you can adjust the length as it pleases you. what size are you doing? if you are doing baby, you can cut down to 8. I made full size blanket for the sofa so I had 15 rows of flower. good luck with your internet.
> 
> saroj


Thank you Saroj.

I am so happy, I'm back online. The technicians finished 5minutes ago and guess where I logged onto immediately? Yes of course KP. I have really struggled without my internet.

I am delighted with the way my blanket is coming along. I am doing the three trees size and I have finished the flower garden at 9 rows of flowers. I am really happy and I know I will love my blanket.

Thank you so very much for your encouragement along the way. I was becoming depressed about falling behind, how silly of me, but thanks to your excellent tuition and wonderful encouragement I am going to finish my blanket and really love it like I love the one I did with you last year.

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.

Mary x


----------



## Designer1234

Gail DSouza said:


> My Tree of Life Blanket finally completed!
> I am very pleased with how it turned out!
> Thank you Saroj for a most enjoyable workshop!
> I used 41/2 skeins of Caron Simply Soft Color Pistachio.


WOW - WHAT A BEAUTIFUL BABY BLANKET GAIL. I think it is lovely. great job, Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234

Saroj said:


> Fran, we did tree of life last year. I posted my pictures 2 years ago. Designer1234 contacted me to teach after she saw the post. I had never taught online before but I agreed. I was amazed at my own abilities and rest is history.
> 
> Thank you all for encouraging me to take this plunge. It is fun to knit with friends. I have learnt so much from you all.
> 
> Happy knitting! I started getting the post again after I followed designer 1234 advise.
> 
> Saroj


It was one of the best requests I have ever made! I hope you will continue, as long as you wish, to choose what you wish to teach and to contact me -- you will be accepted and we will set up a date. I know all these ladies and those from rthe other classes will join you.

Just an aside-- we do this because we love to do it -- I had an idea and it has progressed way past my biggest aim - I have rarely been turned down and even though some teachers have never taught - we have good guidelines and suggestions set up. I am always looking for teachers and would welcome any pms about new classes.

Designer


----------



## Gail DSouza

Designer1234 said:


> WOW - WHAT A BEAUTIFUL BABY BLANKET GAIL. I think it is lovely. great job, Designer1234


Thank you Shirley!
This has been a wonderful workshop and I have enjoyed every moment of it,thanks to Saroj!
She is such a patient teacher!
I will always join any future workshop she has!
Looking forward to her next one!


----------



## Baba masha

judybug52 said:


> Just keep going. The flower garden looks much better when blanket is done. I thought the same way as I was doing it. When done everything comes together and looks great. Judy


Oh wow Judy, I have just seen your blanket. It's amazing. So much work gone into this one. I love the way you separated the flower garden, it looks wonderful.
Thank you so much for your encouragement I am still working on mine but I know I will be happy with it when it is finished.

Saroj is brilliant. I love KP.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone. Saroj has let me know that she is ready to close this workshop. However she will answer pm's with questions.

* Therefore this workshop will close tomorrow or Sunday, once I have done a bit of trimming*.

I will also openj a PARADE tonight or tomorrow and will announce it here. Please post your work in progress and your finished work, even after the workshop is closed.

I have already discussed booking another Class with Saroj and she is going to do one for us in the early fall. No date yet but it will be another great one. We always have room on the workshops for her classes and she is very obliging. Keep an eye open for the Workshop Happenings and announcements about the new class.

Once again, thanks to you all. A special thanks to Saroj!


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED--

HERE IS THE LINK TO THE 'PARADE' Please post your pictures on the parade or even your works in progress. Saroj has stated that she will be happy to answer pm's about this class and continue helping in every way she can.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-257044-1.html#5292765*

This workshop will remain in the Workshop Section and will be available, although locked ( you won't be able to post in the closed workshops).

Thanks to Saroj for another wonderful workshop - Designer1234


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

